# Crenshaw Blvd. the movie: website update



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I've been paying attention to the production of this film for quite some time. It's production is a "go" based on all that I know. The Patriot Pictures website has updated itself with new pictures and lists the movie as "pre-production", which means it's already been financed.

I think this movie will put Lowriding even more on the map. I just hope it don't turn out like Boyz n The Hood or Menace II Society did, there was alot of violence around the time of their premier. Whats your thoughts on any of this? 

http://www.patriotpictures.com/crenshaw/default.htm


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

DOES SOUND LIKE THERE WILL BE VIOLENCE. 

I DON'T SEE HOW IT REALLY PORTRAYS LOWRIDERS. WHEN YOU GOT GANG VIOLENCE AND SHIT UP IN THE MIX IT CAN'T BE POSITIVE. IT MIGHT JUS LEAVE PEOPLE WITH THE SAME IMPRESSION THE HAVE NOW.

WITH ALL THAT SAID IT LOOKS LIKE A GOOD MOVIE


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

yeah it dont look to positive from what i read. a gang war gonna erupt over some stolen lowriders. dont sound to positive at all.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

hopefully the movie sux and nobody sees it, we don't need another fast and the furious like epidemic!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

hopefully they use the lolos in a positive way ,
not just for doin drive by's,and makin every person that owns a lolo look like a criminal.


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 27 2007, 08:45 PM~7566635
> *yeah it dont look to positive from what i read. a gang war gonna erupt over some stolen lowriders. dont sound to positive at all.
> *


x2


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 27 2007, 09:45 PM~7566635
> *yeah it dont look to positive from what i read. a gang war gonna erupt over some stolen lowriders. dont sound to positive at all.
> *


 :0 wtf? is that really what its about?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

gangs and lowriders go together just like michael jackson and little boys. They shouldn't have anything to do with eachother, but one always wants to ride the other.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Mar 27 2007, 08:57 PM~7566716
> *:0 wtf? is that really what its about?
> *


Check the link, the story of the movie is on there.

I think the movie by itself will be really good. Lawrenz Tate and Mack 10 are the main stars. Realistically speaking, there are people out there that will jack a Lowrider and thats how the drama begins in the movie. As far as a negative view...we're always gonna get that no matter what. Anytype of urban "art" has always been plagued with it...all we can do is keep our head up because the outsiders will never understand. But I believe many young people who watch this will be interested in Lowriding.

Also, the film is executive produced bt Rudy Langalis. He produced "Redemption" and was behind the publicity of many anti-gang efforts from Stanly Williams so I have faith in him to treat us right.

I think there will be violence out in the streets by people going to see this movie...probably the bangers like always. 

I cant wait to see this movie. It will make Lowriding bigger I think right in time we need it.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i could give a damn what outsiders think of lowriders. they can all kiss my ass.  looksl like cool movie by da way.


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

i got as far as looking at the impala on 20's when i opened the wed site if they can't even get that right i wonder what the film would be like!


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Mar 28 2007, 08:26 AM~7567853
> *i got as far as looking at the impala on 20's when i opened the wed site if they can't even get that right i wonder what the film would be like!
> *


look at the other pics. eveyrthing else is on wires


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 28 2007, 08:07 AM~7567776
> *Check the link, the story of the movie is on there.
> 
> I think the movie by itself will be really good. Lawrenz Tate and Mack 10 are the main stars. Realistically speaking, there are people out there that will jack a Lowrider and thats how the drama begins in the movie. As far as a negative view...we're always gonna get that no matter what. Anytype of urban "art" has always been plagued with it...all we can do is keep our head up because the outsiders will never understand. But I believe many young people who watch this will be interested in Lowriding.
> ...


WELL SAID CRENSHAW'S FINEST..... YOU WOULD HAVE HAD TO HAVE BEEN THERE TO UNDERSTAND. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 27 2007, 10:14 PM~7566372
> *I've been paying attention to the production of this film for quite some time. It's production is a "go" based on all that I know. The Patriot Pictures website has updated itself with new pictures and lists the movie as "pre-production", which means it's already been financed.
> 
> I think this movie will put Lowriding even more on the map. I just hope it don't turn out like Boyz n The Hood or Menace II Society did, there was alot of violence around the time of their premier. Whats your thoughts on any of this?
> ...



It's going to put lowriding on the map but in the light of gangbangers and "turf wars" just as you stated for Boyz in the Hood..

WTF......that is the stereotype we're trying to break away from :thumbsdown:

Not to mention the main character is white, running from a oriental kid, that are caught in the middle of "Blacks and Mexican" gang/turf wars fighting over lowriders.

Sorry CF, but so far this movie is bullshit as far as me supporting it and reflecting positively on lowriding.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

someone needs to make a movie about someone coming up from that type of environment and how they stay positive through Lowriding in one way or another. these types of stories are on LIL all the time. wish someone would get that word out instead of the gangbangin thug chit media loves to promote.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pepper_@Mar 28 2007, 02:54 PM~7570525
> *someone needs to make a movie about someone coming up from that type of environment and how they stay positive through Lowriding in one way or another.  these types of stories are on LIL all the time.  wish someone would get that word out instead of the gangbangin thug chit media loves to promote.
> *


call Disney studios cause that sounds like a fairy tale to me.. :biggrin:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

Da story sounds like some BS! n wasnt dat fool from da 70s show suppose 2 b da main star? N da lawyer in da movie was gonna b da father he didnt grow up with? I think da first story was wack n dis 1 is even worst. But i hope im wrong!!!


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

GREAT ANOTHER DUMBFUCK MOVIE.... THE STORYLINE IS ALREADY LAME.... CRENSHAW FINEST STORY WAS BETTER, I ACTUALLY SEE YOUR STORY AS A CRENSHAW BLVD MOVIE NOT THAT SHIT THEY GOT....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Mar 28 2007, 01:59 PM~7571067
> *GREAT ANOTHER DUMBFUCK MOVIE.... THE STORYLINE IS ALREADY LAME.... CRENSHAW FINEST STORY WAS BETTER, I ACTUALLY SEE YOUR STORY AS A CRENSHAW BLVD MOVIE NOT THAT SHIT THEY GOT....
> *


Thanks for the love and respect homie. My story was 100% true at that. Maybe something will come to fruition in the future about it. I'd like to re-write my story again as a small book with pictures and market it. This time it will be long and more in-depth. 

Crenshaw Blvd the movie does have some "urban" minds behind it so it might surprise some of us. Just the curiosity factor will make most of us go see it. 

I can't speak for other hoods but in South Central L.A. just about everyone who Lowrides (that I've known) has some type of gang affiliation if their not a gang member them self. There are racial problems between brown and black also. And there are white and asians that hit the Shaw too, I've seen it. So if the film portrays any of this, it's real to a point anyway.

This is a"ghetto" movie and you'll see ghetto shit, but overall it will show the love involved with Lowriding. Personally I can't wait because Crenshaw blvd is really sentimental to me. You wouldin't believe the stuff that went down out there. Young Hogg only scratched the surface. :biggrin:


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

:uh: 
WTF??

why does it ALWAYS gotta revolve around gangs and murders
make movies about that and that only
so many of us that are in it for the lifestyle and cant even enjoy it cause of the stereotyping we get as being gang members and drug dealers...
and this "movie" is for sure no gonna help the situation out at all!!!!!


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dwnlow4lif_@Mar 28 2007, 04:45 PM~7571705
> *:uh:
> WTF??
> 
> ...


HOMIE REALLY THATS WHAT CRENSHAW WAS ALL ABOUT!!!BACK IN THE DAYS AND A LIL NOW SHIT ITS STILL CRACKIN


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

yeah crenshshaws finest needs to get on a script or something 
talk about a real life of a rider not about like japenese cops and a boy genious mechanic haha


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

i dont like research, when does it come out?


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

I wonder if Young Hogg is still work on the film


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dwnlow4lif_@Mar 28 2007, 03:45 PM~7571705
> *:uh:
> WTF??
> 
> ...


I can't speak on you or Indiana or any other place but SCLA/Crenshaw district has always been a ghetto. Lowriding is a part of it just like gangs and gang violence. Back in the 80's and 90's so many guys got jacked or killed for Dayton's it's stupid. It's all real. They could have "sanitized" the story and took out the gangster shit and violence but then we'd have something fake. 

Anytime there is a Lowrider film based in Los Angeles, you can expect it to have some sort of "hood" relation. Maybe if they made a Lowrider film in Warsaw, Indiana it would be totally different. See my point?





> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider+Mar 28 2007, 03:51 PM~7571739-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's in pre-production. Read.


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

so will this be a major picture that we see at theaters or just dvd


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

FUCK ALL THE BULLSHIT , TO WHERE AS IT'S GONNA BRING NEGATIVITY TO LOWRIDING... IT'S ALL READY VIEWED AS NEGATIVE.. I DEEPLY FEEL AINT NO TURNING THAT AROUND.. WE CAN TRY ALL OUR LIFE TO PROVE TO AMERICA THAT US LOWRIDERS ARE GOOD PEOPLE , BUT IT'S CLEARLY A FACT THAT 70% OF US ARE INVOLVED IN EITHER DRUGS OR GANGS... SO MISS ME WITH ALL THE BULLSHIT BOUT THAT WIL MAKE A BAD IMPRESSION ON US... WHEN WE HANG OUT THERE IS BIG CHRONIC SMOKE , DRANK , BEER , BIG BOOTY BITCHES , AND US THE LOWRIDERS WITH 30,000 OR MORE INTO A CAR WITH 1,000 PLUS IN OUR POCKETS AND NO CHECK STUBS....

SO ALL WE CAN DO IS SUPPORT THIS MOVIE AND HELP MAKE IT A DAMN GOOD MOVIE.. SO WE CAN GET FOLKS BACK ON THE SHAW AND LIVE LIKE THE LATE 80'S AND EARLY 90'S WHEN THERE WERE REAL LOWRIDAS ON THE STRIP LIKE DEL DOG , BIG HERB , BIG RAT , ZEUS R.I.P , KOL AID , O/G VIC , TED WELLS , GARY MAY R.I.P , CHARLES CLAYTON , AND WHO EVER ELSE WAS DIPPIN WITH OUT MISSING WINDSHIELD WIPERS OR WEATHER STRIPS.....

TAKING IT BACK TO BURGER KING ON JEFFERSON AND CRENSHAW...

YEAH YA BOY AINT NEW TO THIS...

SO THE 30% OF YALL WIT JOBS AND CHECK STUBS STOP THE WHINNING SMOKE SOME WEED , DOWN A PINT OF REMY , GET YA DICK SUCKED IN THE LOW LOW AND FEEL LIKE THE BAD GUY FOR ONCE......

IM JUS KEEPIN IT REAL...

SOMETIMES SOME CAN'T HANDLE WHAT NEEDS TO BE SAID , BUT IM THE SPOKESMAN FOR THAT ***** WHO SIT IN THE SPOT ALL NIGHT TO BUY THAT THING WE CALL THE LIL MAN KNOCKING IN THE TRUNK(BUYING A SQUARE DUMP FOR YOU SQUARES WHO DONT KNOW WHAT I MEAN). CHROME UNDER CARRIAGE , PATTERNS BY DOC , FAT FITTINGS ON THE ONE INCH BLOCK , AND SOME ZENITH KNOCK OFF


I LOVE LOWRIDING TO DEATH..........SUPPORT IT... DID NO BODY SAY DAMN THANG WHEN TRAINNING DAY WAS A BAD IMPRESSION TOWARDS LATINOS


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Thats what I'm talking about! Keep shit real people. Thats was some of the most realest shit I've read on here. 

Sure, we got guys that have professional careers and are family men in the game but when it comes to the Shaw, my area and how I came up...THA LIFE explained what time it is. 

Lowriding is not for the conservative because poor people cannot AFFORD to be conservative in the fist place. Now, if they made a movie on Lowriding in the suburbs then maybe it would be diffrent but this is CRENSHAW BLVD BABY!

Lowriding is what it is. Get your ride on. The Shaw is home to some of us and I hope this movie portrays the way it is. If the Shaw is too raw for you stay in the Inland Empire or somewhere else.

Bottom live is, let's stay true and keep it real. Why do we constantly try to appease and gain acceptance from people who are not even into Lowriding anyway?


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

looks like a straight to DVD movie, but with a well known actor or 2. I bet they threw in Japanese guys to broaden their DVD sales overseas. 


Sounds like a decent movie, but i'm not expecting it to be a blockbuster, or to be shown in theaters here on the mean streets of Racine, Wisconsin :roflmao:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Mar 28 2007, 06:27 PM~7572322
> *I wonder if Young Hogg is still work on the film
> *


*NOPE I WILL BE WORKING ON THIS MOVIE WITH THE DIRECTOR, I WAS ASKED ABOUT ! YEAR AGO, I WILL LET YOU GUYS KNOW WHEN THEY START FILMING
I WILL BE PROVIDING MOST OF THE LO LOW'S FOR THE MOVIE*


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE+Apr 7 2007, 01:51 PM~7638365-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

shoulda thrown in some Arab terrorists for good measure. I'm not feeling it either, but there might some hope in there


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

I LIKE ANYTHING WITH A LOWRIDER IN IT SO CANT WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

Dosen't sound like too bad of a movie.I've got some issues with the story line,but I'm just gonna keep my thoughts to myself. :cheesy:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Apr 7 2007, 07:51 PM~7638365
> *FUCK ALL THE BULLSHIT , TO WHERE AS IT'S GONNA BRING NEGATIVITY TO LOWRIDING... IT'S ALL READY VIEWED AS NEGATIVE.. I DEEPLY FEEL AINT NO TURNING THAT AROUND.. WE CAN TRY ALL OUR LIFE TO PROVE TO AMERICA THAT US LOWRIDERS ARE GOOD PEOPLE , BUT IT'S CLEARLY A FACT THAT 70% OF US ARE INVOLVED IN EITHER DRUGS OR GANGS... SO MISS ME WITH ALL THE BULLSHIT BOUT THAT WIL MAKE A BAD IMPRESSION ON US... WHEN WE HANG OUT THERE IS BIG CHRONIC SMOKE , DRANK , BEER , BIG BOOTY BITCHES , AND US THE LOWRIDERS WITH 30,000 OR MORE INTO A CAR WITH 1,000 PLUS IN OUR POCKETS AND NO CHECK STUBS....
> 
> SO ALL WE CAN DO IS SUPPORT THIS MOVIE AND HELP MAKE IT A DAMN GOOD MOVIE.. SO WE CAN GET FOLKS BACK ON THE SHAW AND LIVE LIKE THE LATE 80'S AND EARLY 90'S WHEN THERE WERE REAL LOWRIDAS ON THE STRIP LIKE DEL DOG , BIG HERB , BIG RAT , ZEUS R.I.P , KOL AID , O/G VIC , TED WELLS , GARY MAY R.I.P , CHARLES CLAYTON , AND WHO EVER ELSE WAS DIPPIN WITH OUT MISSING WINDSHIELD WIPERS OR WEATHER STRIPS.....
> ...


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

FUKK this stoopid ass movie. Im tired and depressed of this kind of shyt circulating around giving more of a reason for cops to mess with us. And before any of yall start talking shyt. Yeah, I have complained to the all studios and TV channels about making lowriders (training day, walker TX ranger, CSI etc.) look negative. We have all tried to make ourselves look positive in the community. We do toys for tots and we help out our neighbors and neighborhood. Then some fucker like crenshaw starts advertising some bullshit movie, real lowriders dont even identify with. These fuckers use ignorance to make money off us real lowriders, by telling us that our cars we worked hard on will be in a movie. Then they put these pussy ass actors trying to look like thugs to act like something they are not. Ive been lowriding for over 20yrs not long enough to be an OG but getting there. We dont need no fucking publicity puto. :angry: 

Lowriding is a chicano thing its in our blood (like it or not).

I hope you guys read issue 4 of lowrider in 1977. I love the way Sonny Madrid put it.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by olskulow_@Apr 10 2007, 02:04 PM~7660344
> *FUKK this stoopid ass movie. Im tired and depressed of this kind of shyt circulating around giving more of a reason for cops to mess with us.  And before any of yall start talking shyt. Yeah, I have complained to the all studios and TV channels about making lowriders (training day, walker TX ranger, CSI etc.) look negative. We have all tried to make ourselves look positive in the community. We do toys for tots and we help out our neighbors and neighborhood. Then some fucker like crenshaw starts advertising some bullshit movie, real lowriders dont even identify with. These fuckers use ignorance to make money off us real lowriders, by telling us that our cars we worked hard on will be in a movie. Then they put these pussy ass actors trying to look like thugs to act like something they are not.  Ive been lowriding for over 20yrs not long enough to be an OG but getting there. We dont need no fucking publicity puto. :angry:
> 
> Lowriding is a chicano thing its in our blood (like it or not).
> ...


You sound infuriated. Sorry you feel that way. But without arguing, I think you should think twice about how you feel homie.

First, let's not forget this movie is called CRENSHAW BLVD. And let me give you alittle history lesson to start my reply...It's been poppin' here since the 70's and demograpically it's the home of African American Lowriding and culture in Los Angeles. Young Hogg was the FIRST to give us a street series-based video collection and 90% of his work was here. Before any magazine or videoagrapher came to see whats happinin'. 

Crenshaw Blvd. Has ALWAYS been full or REAL riders. Mostly street clubs who'd be out there from Friday night all the way to Sunday night ridin'. And it's still like this. So you should think about who identifies with what. 

And we didn't need to throw a toy drive. Just us being able to build our cars and hit the Shaw kept us from doin' dirt. We'd cruise with our women and kids and homies...you mean to tell me that ain't positive?. If we throw a charity event, it's because we want to...not because we're obligated to appease the public, press or authorities. 

And this ain't 1977 anymore nor is it just or for Chicanos. There is a new generation out here now in case you haven't noticed. Are you upset that blacks or whites are getting their piece of the publicity-pie now? 

As for the movie, we'll see what happin's. I hope it stays true to the history of Crenshaw though. 

I think you and Sonny Madrid need to take a ride on my block.


----------



## PIMPaLiCiOuS (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOS RIDAHS CC VEGAS_@Apr 7 2007, 11:21 PM~7641356
> *I LIKE ANYTHING WITH A LOWRIDER IN IT SO CANT WAIT :biggrin:
> *


Word up! :yes:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

despite how much money they get off this movie I'm gunna watch it, kids like me that wanna get into lowriding need flims like this to learn about the history and world of lowriding, i couldnt giva fuck who much they make, we need more flims like this


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

to low to slow?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Edit**

I don't even know why I open these topics...... :uh:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pepper_@Mar 28 2007, 12:54 PM~7570525
> *someone needs to make a movie about someone coming up from that type of environment and how they stay positive through Lowriding in one way or another.  these types of stories are on LIL all the time.  wish someone would get that word out instead of the gangbangin thug chit media loves to promote.
> *


ON THE REAL IT'S NOT ABOUT GANG BANGING AND RIDING I THINK THAT A MOVIE LIKE THIS WITH THAT TYPE OF SCRIPT IS A GET RICH MONEY IN THE BANK FOR THE PEOPLE DOING IT BUT IN RETURN SCREW THE REAL RIDERS AND LEAVE A WORST IMPRESSION THAN BEFORE THE MOVIE COMES OUT. THIS TYPE OF MOVE IS COOL BUT DON'T TRY TO MARKET IT UNDER LOWRIDING TO SELL IT!!!!

MY OWN OPINION I BEEN RIDING FOR YEARS AND NEVER BEEN GANG RELATED THAT'S ALL I'M SAYING!!!


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Apr 10 2007, 05:31 PM~7661848
> *ON THE REAL IT'S NOT ABOUT GANG BANGING AND RIDING I THINK THAT A MOVIE LIKE THIS WITH THAT TYPE OF SCRIPT IS A GET RICH MONEY IN THE BANK FOR THE PEOPLE DOING IT BUT IN RETURN SCREW THE REAL RIDERS AND LEAVE A WORST IMPRESSION THAN BEFORE THE MOVIE COMES OUT. THIS TYPE OF MOVE IS COOL BUT DON'T TRY TO MARKET IT UNDER LOWRIDING TO SELL IT!!!!
> 
> MY OWN OPINION I BEEN RIDING FOR YEARS AND NEVER BEEN GANG RELATED THAT'S ALL I'M SAYING!!!
> *


TRUE ENOUGH , BUT SHIT HOLLYWOOD GONNA DO WHAT IT DO.. I FEEL WHAT YOUR SAYING.. BUT LETS JUST SEE HOW REAL THESE FILM MAKERS KEEP IT REAL WITH US.. MAYBE WE SHOULD MAKE THEM GO IN AND REWRITE SOME OF THE SCRIPT AND GIVE SOME POSITIVITY TO IT WIT SOME NEGATIVITY AND BALANCE IT OUT.........


----------



## gimmac1 (Apr 11, 2007)

[/COLOR][/B]
Hey guys the orignal writers and directors of the Crenshaw blvd. movie. GOT ROBBED BY Patriot pictures. THEY stole the movie from THE REAL GUYS. INSTEAD OF FIGHTING IN COURT THE GUYS WENT ON TO WRITE "THE SHAW" 

The new and real movie which is strictly off the hook and positive and captures the essence of the scene is called "THE SHAW" THE WEBISTE IS BEING REBUILT BUT YOU CAN CHECK WWW.MYSPACE.COM/THESHAWMOVIE FOR MORE INFO. THE STORY IS WACK ON THEIR MOVIE BECAUSE THEY DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK THEY ARE DOING. THE REAL GUYS LOWRIDE AND ARE FILM MAKERS..!! DONT SUPPORT PATRIOT PICTURES AND THE CRENSHAW BLVD MOVIE....!!!


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Apr 10 2007, 08:29 PM~7662349
> *TRUE ENOUGH , BUT SHIT HOLLYWOOD GONNA DO WHAT IT DO.. I FEEL WHAT YOUR SAYING.. BUT LETS JUST SEE HOW REAL THESE FILM MAKERS KEEP IT REAL WITH US.. MAYBE WE SHOULD MAKE THEM GO IN AND REWRITE SOME OF THE SCRIPT AND GIVE SOME POSITIVITY TO IT WIT SOME NEGATIVITY AND BALANCE IT OUT.........
> *


I agree. I think "Heartbreaker" did a really good job of balancing positivity with negativity. "Boulevard Nights" wasn't bad either... but still had a lot of gang related plot to it.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Real talk homie.
Real Cali "G's" know the score.Its hard for outtatowners and outta staters to feel what we talk about cuzz they arent here and werent here when shit was REALLY craccin.
What alot fools dont overstand is that Lowriding is a way of life out here and ****** that are not even interested in car club shit,but gang banging,drinky remy and getting domed up in the LoLo off broadway while shit is craccin is a normal thing.
I hear what people are saying,abouy keeping shit positive,but as long as the story is true and real. my.02


> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Apr 7 2007, 01:51 PM~7638365
> *FUCK ALL THE BULLSHIT , TO WHERE AS IT'S GONNA BRING NEGATIVITY TO LOWRIDING... IT'S ALL READY VIEWED AS NEGATIVE.. I DEEPLY FEEL AINT NO TURNING THAT AROUND.. WE CAN TRY ALL OUR LIFE TO PROVE TO AMERICA THAT US LOWRIDERS ARE GOOD PEOPLE , BUT IT'S CLEARLY A FACT THAT 70% OF US ARE INVOLVED IN EITHER DRUGS OR GANGS... SO MISS ME WITH ALL THE BULLSHIT BOUT THAT WIL MAKE A BAD IMPRESSION ON US... WHEN WE HANG OUT THERE IS BIG CHRONIC SMOKE , DRANK , BEER , BIG BOOTY BITCHES , AND US THE LOWRIDERS WITH 30,000 OR MORE INTO A CAR WITH 1,000 PLUS IN OUR POCKETS AND NO CHECK STUBS....
> 
> SO ALL WE CAN DO IS SUPPORT THIS MOVIE AND HELP MAKE IT A DAMN GOOD MOVIE.. SO WE CAN GET FOLKS BACK ON THE SHAW AND LIVE LIKE THE LATE 80'S AND EARLY 90'S WHEN THERE WERE REAL LOWRIDAS ON THE STRIP LIKE DEL DOG , BIG HERB , BIG RAT , ZEUS R.I.P , KOL AID , O/G VIC , TED WELLS , GARY MAY R.I.P , CHARLES CLAYTON , AND WHO EVER ELSE WAS DIPPIN WITH OUT MISSING WINDSHIELD WIPERS OR WEATHER STRIPS.....
> ...


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

what about the white people?


:dunno:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Apr 11 2007, 10:10 AM~7666219
> *what about the white people?
> :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

all i can say is that they better not fuck this movie up and make it the next fast and furious... cuz that would be some shit... especially around here in toronto the cops love to blow that shit up like crazy... they have a big problem with street racing apparently so you'd think they would be interested in supporting a car culture that revolves around driving slow...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Apr 11 2007, 10:38 AM~7666416
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Apr 10 2007, 07:31 PM~7661848
> *ON THE REAL IT'S NOT ABOUT GANG BANGING AND RIDING I THINK THAT A MOVIE LIKE THIS WITH THAT TYPE OF SCRIPT IS A GET RICH MONEY IN THE BANK FOR THE PEOPLE DOING IT BUT IN RETURN SCREW THE REAL RIDERS AND LEAVE A WORST IMPRESSION THAN BEFORE THE MOVIE COMES OUT. THIS TYPE OF MOVE IS COOL BUT DON'T TRY TO MARKET IT UNDER LOWRIDING TO SELL IT!!!!
> 
> MY OWN OPINION I BEEN RIDING FOR YEARS AND NEVER BEEN GANG RELATED THAT'S ALL I'M SAYING!!!
> *


You're right on the money.......THAT'S REAL TALK


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Apr 11 2007, 01:49 PM~7667407
> *......you'd think they would be interested in supporting a car culture that revolves around driving slow...
> *


 :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Good one.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 28 2007, 08:07 AM~7567776
> *Check the link, the story of the movie is on there.
> 
> I think the movie by itself will be really good. Lawrenz Tate and Mack 10 are the main stars. Realistically speaking, there are people out there that will jack a Lowrider and thats how the drama begins in the movie. As far as a negative view...we're always gonna get that no matter what. Anytype of urban "art" has always been plagued with it...all we can do is keep our head up because the outsiders will never understand. But I believe many young people who watch this will be interested in Lowriding.
> ...


But isnt that alot of what goes on up at Crenshaw, its reality right? I much rather see reality than fiction...sounds like a good flick..not the violence part but it does sound entertaining.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

the movie is based on a white kid!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
mexicans-1000000000000 White Kids-1
:roflmao:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Apr 7 2007, 04:34 PM~7639075
> *NOPE I WILL BE WORKING ON THIS MOVIE WITH THE DIRECTOR, I WAS ASKED ABOUT ! YEAR AGO, I WILL LET YOU GUYS KNOW WHEN THEY START FILMING
> I WILL BE PROVIDING MOST OF THE LO LOW'S FOR THE MOVIE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 10 2007, 04:18 PM~7660880
> *You sound infuriated. Sorry you feel that way. But without arguing, I think you should think twice about how you feel homie.
> 
> First, let's not forget this movie is called CRENSHAW BLVD. And let me give you alittle history lesson to start my reply...It's been poppin' here since the 70's and demograpically it's the home of African American Lowriding and culture in Los Angeles. Young Hogg was the FIRST to give us a street series-based video collection and 90% of his work was here. Before any magazine or videoagrapher came to see whats happinin'.
> ...


 :0


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Apr 10 2007, 06:31 PM~7661848
> *ON THE REAL IT'S NOT ABOUT GANG BANGING AND RIDING I THINK THAT A MOVIE LIKE THIS WITH THAT TYPE OF SCRIPT IS A GET RICH MONEY IN THE BANK FOR THE PEOPLE DOING IT BUT IN RETURN SCREW THE REAL RIDERS AND LEAVE A WORST IMPRESSION THAN BEFORE THE MOVIE COMES OUT. THIS TYPE OF MOVE IS COOL BUT DON'T TRY TO MARKET IT UNDER LOWRIDING TO SELL IT!!!!
> 
> MY OWN OPINION I BEEN RIDING FOR YEARS AND NEVER BEEN GANG RELATED THAT'S ALL I'M SAYING!!!*


X2 WELL SAID HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 28 2007, 03:16 PM~7571174
> *Thanks for the love and respect homie. My story was 100% true at that. Maybe something will come to fruition in the future about it. I'd like to re-write my story again as a small book with pictures and market it. This time it will be long and more in-depth.
> 
> Crenshaw Blvd the movie does have some "urban" minds behind it so it might surprise some of us. Just the curiosity factor will make most of us go see it.
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

all ya'll complaining about how this is bad for lowriding.. does nothing to help our image.. yada yada yada.. all sound like some winey cakes to me.


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Apr 11 2007, 08:10 AM~7666219
> *what about the white people?
> :dunno:
> *


WHAT ABOUT YALL... NOT TO BE RACIST N AL BUT I THINK THE MOVIE IS CALLED DAYS OF THUNDER PT 2. :biggrin: 

BUT IM CLOWNIN.. I DONT THINK THERE WERE WHIT PEOPLE ON THE SHAW BACK IN THE DAY BUT THE FLASH LIGHT GOONS OR A WHITE PERSON SLIDING THROUGH CUTTIN DOWN CRENSHAW FROM WILSHIRE TRYIN TO MAKE IT TO TORRANCE.. :biggrin: :biggrin: ...

JUS JOKIN AGAIN.. THERE WERE SOME CRAZY ASS WHITE BOYS OUTTA LA PUNETE FROM THE I WHO USED TO CLOWN IN THE BIG BODIES WIT THE ARMENIANS.. SO THERE SHOULD BE A COOL 10 MINUTES OF SOME WHITE LOWRIDERS....

BUT NAW JOKIN AGAIN... DONT KNOW DUDE !!!!!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Apr 11 2007, 05:28 PM~7669512
> *WHAT ABOUT YALL... NOT TO BE RACIST N AL BUT I THINK THE MOVIE IS CALLED DAYS OF THUNDER PT 2. :biggrin:
> 
> BUT IM CLOWNIN.. I DONT THINK THERE WERE WHIT PEOPLE ON THE SHAW BACK IN THE DAY BUT THE FLASH LIGHT GOONS OR A WHITE PERSON SLIDING THROUGH CUTTIN DOWN CRENSHAW FROM WILSHIRE TRYIN TO MAKE IT TO TORRANCE.. :biggrin:  :biggrin: ...
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Apr 11 2007, 03:28 PM~7669512
> *WHAT ABOUT YALL... NOT TO BE RACIST N AL BUT I THINK THE MOVIE IS CALLED DAYS OF THUNDER PT 2. :biggrin:
> 
> BUT IM CLOWNIN.. I DONT THINK THERE WERE WHIT PEOPLE ON THE SHAW BACK IN THE DAY BUT THE FLASH LIGHT GOONS OR A WHITE PERSON SLIDING THROUGH CUTTIN DOWN CRENSHAW FROM WILSHIRE TRYIN TO MAKE IT TO TORRANCE.. :biggrin:  :biggrin: ...
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: aint that the truth...thats a long ass drive too.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Apr 11 2007, 11:10 AM~7666219
> *what about the white people?
> :dunno:
> *


theres bound to be some cops. lol


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 11 2007, 05:36 PM~7669575
> *theres bound to be some cops.  lol
> *


I'm gunna be a cop, a good one not a corrupt one that is


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

When does the movie come out sounds like a good movie ill watch it.


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

*SPEAKIN ON MOVIES IN THE PAST ..THEY KILL ME WHEN THEY SHOW CATS DOIN DRIVE BY'S IN A CLEAN AZZ RAG '61 OR SOMTHIN...WHEN I SEE SHIT LIKE THAT I CANT EVEN ENJOY THE REST OFF THE MOVIE*


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Apr 11 2007, 03:38 PM~7669600
> *I'm gunna be a cop, a good one not a corrupt one that is
> *


i tried to be a cop couple times before, but they said i was already corrupted. LOL


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Apr 11 2007, 07:51 PM~7670474
> *i tried to be a cop couple times before, but they said i was already corrupted. LOL
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Any updates?


----------



## MRPITIFUL (Aug 20, 2007)

the Shaw is for us!!!!!! once Whittier shut down that's when all this bullshit fucked it up!!!!!! all the actors need to be from L.A. anyway!!!!!! sellout ass movie!!!!!!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Apr 7 2007, 02:51 PM~7638365
> *FUCK ALL THE BULLSHIT , TO WHERE AS IT'S GONNA BRING NEGATIVITY TO LOWRIDING... IT'S ALL READY VIEWED AS NEGATIVE.. I DEEPLY FEEL AINT NO TURNING THAT AROUND.. WE CAN TRY ALL OUR LIFE TO PROVE TO AMERICA THAT US LOWRIDERS ARE GOOD PEOPLE , BUT IT'S CLEARLY A FACT THAT 70% OF US ARE INVOLVED IN EITHER DRUGS OR GANGS... SO MISS ME WITH ALL THE BULLSHIT BOUT THAT WIL MAKE A BAD IMPRESSION ON US... WHEN WE HANG OUT THERE IS BIG CHRONIC SMOKE , DRANK , BEER , BIG BOOTY BITCHES , AND US THE LOWRIDERS WITH 30,000 OR MORE INTO A CAR WITH 1,000 PLUS IN OUR POCKETS AND NO CHECK STUBS....
> 
> SO ALL WE CAN DO IS SUPPORT THIS MOVIE AND HELP MAKE IT A DAMN GOOD MOVIE.. SO WE CAN GET FOLKS BACK ON THE SHAW AND LIVE LIKE THE LATE 80'S AND EARLY 90'S WHEN THERE WERE REAL LOWRIDAS ON THE STRIP LIKE DEL DOG , BIG HERB , BIG RAT , ZEUS R.I.P , KOL AID , O/G VIC , TED WELLS , GARY MAY R.I.P , CHARLES CLAYTON , AND WHO EVER ELSE WAS DIPPIN WITH OUT MISSING WINDSHIELD WIPERS OR WEATHER STRIPS.....
> ...


RIGHT THAT'S RIGHT. ONLY THANG I DON'T LIKE IS THIS BULLSHIT ABOUT JAPS IN THE MAWFUCKA STEALIN A LOW LOW. MATTA FACT, I DON'T LIKE THE WHOLE GODAMN HOLLYWOOD STORYLINE. IF YOU GON' MAKE A MOVIE ABOUT CRENSHAW BLVD, THEN GET THE SHIT STRAIGHT DON'T GET IT TWISTED MY *****. CRENSHAW IS ABOUT THE ****** AND THE BITCHES "FOR REAL-FOR REAL". IT'S ABOUT MUTHAFUCKAS GETTIN THEY SWURVE ON WITH WEED AND DRANK. IF THEY WANNA MAKE A FILM ABOUT THE CRENSHAW-LOWRIDIN LIFESTYLE, THEN PUT SOME BANGERS AND SLANGERS IN IT. SHOW MAWFUCKAS BETTIN BIG BREAD AT A BURGER SPOT FOR THE BEST HOP. YOU GOTTA TEL IT LIKE IT "T-I-IZ". I KNOW YOU HAVE TO HAVE A STORY LINE AND MAIN PLOT. SO PUT IT SOMETHIN LIKE THIS: _THEY WAS BETTIN ON THE BEST HOP AT M & M'S SOUL FOOD. FOOL LOST BUT AINT WANNA PAY UP. SO THE HOMIE TOOK HIS CAR AND ROBBED THE FOOL'S HOMEBOYS. ONE OF THE CARS THEY TOOK HAD 10 KEYS IN THE TRUNK. NOW THE FOOLS WANT REVENGE. :cheesy:_


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone+Aug 27 2007, 08:36 AM~8649504-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah right. If that happined, all the Lowrider conservatives would come out of the woodwork talkin' about how negative it is. But on the contrary to what you wrote, the Shaw has all different kinds of players rollin' on it. It's not all about ghetto stuff. We got guys rolling out there in 70K drop tops with their children in the car, women lowriders, celebrities and all kinds of good folks and familys together. Crenshaw is a good place overall.


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 27 2007, 05:44 PM~8653103
> *Only thing I've read is that mack 10 is out and 50 cents is in.
> 
> :uh: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: fuck 50
> ...


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Apr 7 2007, 12:51 PM~7638365
> *FUCK ALL THE BULLSHIT , TO WHERE AS IT'S GONNA BRING NEGATIVITY TO LOWRIDING... IT'S ALL READY VIEWED AS NEGATIVE.. I DEEPLY FEEL AINT NO TURNING THAT AROUND.. WE CAN TRY ALL OUR LIFE TO PROVE TO AMERICA THAT US LOWRIDERS ARE GOOD PEOPLE , BUT IT'S CLEARLY A FACT THAT 70% OF US ARE INVOLVED IN EITHER DRUGS OR GANGS... SO MISS ME WITH ALL THE BULLSHIT BOUT THAT WIL MAKE A BAD IMPRESSION ON US... WHEN WE HANG OUT THERE IS BIG CHRONIC SMOKE , DRANK , BEER , BIG BOOTY BITCHES , AND US THE LOWRIDERS WITH 30,000 OR MORE INTO A CAR WITH 1,000 PLUS IN OUR POCKETS AND NO CHECK STUBS....
> 
> 
> ...


I FEEL EVERYTHING YOU SAY HOMIE....I'VE BEEN IN THE HOOD I'VE DONE MY DIRT...AND ALL THAT HOMIE....BUT I EARN A HONEST PAYCHECK NOW AND I COULD CARE LESS ABOUT MY BARRIO.....AND YOU MAY THINK I'M WHINING BUT FUK IT THAT MY OPINION HOMIE....I DON'T THINK THEY NEED TO KEEP MAKING DOCUMENTARIES LIKE THAT...YEAH IT'S TRUE HOMIE SLANGIN AND BANGIN..BUT DAMN HOMIE... WE ALL NEED TO GROW UP SOMETIME AND REALIZE THAT SHIY AINT COOL NO MORE.....BUT OH WELL THAT'S MY OPINION....I'LL STILL WATCH THE MOVIE...


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 27 2007, 05:44 PM~8653103
> *Yeah right. If that happined, all the Lowrider conservatives would come out of the woodwork talkin' about how negative it is. But on the contrary to what you wrote, the Shaw has all different kinds of players rollin' on it. It's not all about ghetto stuff. We got guys rolling out there in 70K drop tops with their children in the car, women lowriders, celebrities and all kinds of good folks and familys together. Crenshaw is a good place overall.
> *



:roflmao: ***** I KNOW-I KNOW. BUT YOU CAN'T TELL ME THAT AINT A BOMB ASS STORYLINE. YA LIKE THAT SHIT DON'T YOU MY *****. I SHOULD BE DIRECTING THAT MAWFUCKA. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 27 2007, 04:15 PM~8653476
> *:roflmao: ***** I KNOW-I KNOW.  BUT YOU CAN'T TELL ME THAT AINT A BOMB ASS STORYLINE.  YA LIKE THAT SHIT DON'T YOU MY *****.  I SHOULD BE DIRECTING THAT MAWFUCKA. :biggrin:
> *


I just hope I see some familiar plaques, cars and faces in the movie besides just celebrities. When this movie comes out, I'm goin' dipin that same night!!!

On a sad note, I bet money that they will not show this movies at the Magic Johnson theater on Crenshaw. They never show "hood" movies there cuz their scared.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

yall sound stupid


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MAN! :angry: THAT'S ALL WE NEED ANOTHER BOYS N THA HOOD TYPE MOVIE WITH CONNECT GANG ISSUES AND MURDERS. BRO GOT TO BE REALIZED IT DOESN'T MATTER HOW BIG THE PRODUCERS OR THE FUNDING BEHIND THE MOVIE IS GOING TO PUT IN MAINSTREAM FILM. IT'S HOW THEY PORTRAY THE LOWRIDING LIFESTYLE NO MATTER HOW CREATIVE THE STORY IS. IT'S THE SAME OLD THING. SOMEONE GETS JACKED, MURDER, GANG BANG, AND REVENGE. MAN! ENOUGH IS ENOUGH ON THE STEREO TYPING IMAGE SETTING. WHAT ABOUT TAKING A STAND THAT MOST LOWRIDERS MOVED ON FROM THAT MESS AND WE DON'T WANT TO BE PORTRAYED IN THAT IMAGE NO MORE. IT NOT ONLY REFLECTS ARE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE BUT ARE FUTURE IN LOWRIDING.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 28 2007, 02:43 AM~8657537
> *MAN! :angry: THAT'S ALL WE NEED ANOTHER BOYS N THA HOOD TYPE MOVIE WITH CONNECT GANG ISSUES AND MURDERS. BRO GOT TO BE REALIZED IT DOESN'T MATTER HOW BIG THE PRODUCERS OR THE FUNDING BEHIND THE MOVIE IS GOING TO PUT IN MAINSTREAM FILM. IT'S HOW THEY PORTRAY THE LOWRIDING LIFESTYLE NO MATTER HOW CREATIVE THE STORY IS. IT'S THE SAME OLD THING. SOMEONE GETS JACKED, MURDER, GANG BANG, AND REVENGE. MAN! ENOUGH IS ENOUGH ON THE STEREO TYPING IMAGE SETTING. WHAT ABOUT TAKING A STAND THAT MOST LOWRIDERS MOVED ON FROM THAT MESS AND WE DON'T WANT TO BE PORTRAYED IN THAT IMAGE NO MORE. IT NOT ONLY REFLECTS ARE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE BUT ARE FUTURE IN LOWRIDING.
> *


I FEEL YOU. BUT FUCK IT. MIGHT BE A LITTLE ENTERTAINING TO WATCH. NOW A HISTORY/DOCUMENTARY ABOUT LOWRIDING SHOULD'NT INVOLVE GANG SHIT


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

man lowriding is always going to have a bad rep cause black and mexican people do it

hot rodders do alot of bad things but there still execpted 

hells angels do a lot of bad things but their still excepted


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 28 2007, 12:16 PM~8659658
> *man lowriding is always going to have a bad rep cause black and mexican people do it
> 
> hot rodders do alot of bad things but there still execpted
> ...


take it across the chin nig


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 27 2007, 05:44 PM~8653103
> *Only thing I've read is that mack 10 is out and 50 cents is in.
> *


omg :nosad:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> Only thing I've read is that mack 10 is out and 50 cents is in.
> 
> THEY DONE FUCKED UP RIGHT THERE. STICKIN 50 INPLACE OF MACK 10 :nosad:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

50 can act better than Mack 10 and using him will reach a wider audience.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

50 cent?........ :nono: :twak: Damn there goes the neighborhood. I understand he can reach a wider audience, and that = $$$$, but damn. Cant they find someone else?


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

THE STORY LINE SOUNDS WACK. DAMN WHITE BOYS ROLLING THRU THE HOOD. THERE IS ONLY ONE AMAZIN CAUCASIAN.......AIN'T THAT RIGHT JRAT. BUT FOR REAL, MOVIE WILL PROBABLY TURN OUT LIKE "WAIST DEEP" :thumbsdown:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 28 2007, 12:39 PM~8660459
> *50 can act better than Mack 10 and using him will reach a wider audience.
> *


YEAH (AMAZIN FAKEASION)! A WIDER NIEVE AUDIANCE WHO DON'T KNOW WHO'S AND WHAT A REAL LOWRIDER. [50 CENT IS NOT A LOWRIDER]!AND HE'S NOT FROM THE THE SHAW OR L.A. THIS MOVIE IS GETTING FAKER! AND FAKER! WHAT'S NEXT! 50 CENT OUT AND M&M :uh: NEXT?! :angry: :thumbsdown: :nono: :banghead: :nosad: :yessad: :werd: :barf:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 28 2007, 07:07 AM~7567776
> *Check the link, the story of the movie is on there.
> 
> I think the movie by itself will be really good. Lawrenz Tate and Mack 10 are the main stars. Realistically speaking, there are people out there that will jack a Lowrider and thats how the drama begins in the movie. As far as a negative view...we're always gonna get that no matter what. Anytype of urban "art" has always been plagued with it...all we can do is keep our head up because the outsiders will never understand. But I believe many young people who watch this will be interested in Lowriding.
> ...


x2


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

IF THEY WANT TO BE AS REAL AS POSSIBLE PUT ICE CUBE, ICE T, THE GAME, KURUPT, HELL EVEN EXIHIBIT. BUT DAM! 50 CENT?! COME ON! THESE MOVIE PRODUCERS DON'T CARE ABOUT LOWRIDERS. IT'S JUST ANOTHER WANNA BE BOYS IN THA HOOD MOVIE TRYING TO ATTRACT THE YOUNG HIP HOP CROWD (NUMBERS) TO = PROFIT PLAIN AND SIMPLE! SELL OUT MOVIE! :barf: :barf: 50CENT :around: :buttkick: :thumbsdown: :twak:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 28 2007, 12:54 PM~8661232
> *IF THEY WANT TO BE AS REAL AS POSSIBLE PUT ICE CUBE, ICE T, KURUPT, HELL EVEN EXIHIBIT. BUT DAM! 50 CENT?! COME ON! THESE MOVIE PRODUCERS DON'T CARE ABOUT LOWRIDERS. IT'S JUST ANOTHER WANNA BE BOYS IN THA HOOD MOVIE TRYING TO ATTRACT THE YOUNG HIP HOP CROWD (NUMBERS) TO = PROFIT PLAIN AND SIMPLE! SELL OUT MOVIE! :angry:    :nono:  :barf:
> *


mack 10 is in it????


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Aug 28 2007, 01:22 PM~8660878
> *THE STORY LINE SOUNDS WACK. DAMN WHITE BOYS ROLLING THRU THE HOOD. THERE IS ONLY ONE AMAZIN CAUCASIAN.......AIN'T THAT RIGHT JRAT. BUT FOR REAL, MOVIE WILL PROBABLY TURN OUT LIKE "WAIST DEEP" :thumbsdown:
> *


IF THAT MOVIE COMES OUT AS DESCRIBED I HOPE IT COMES OUT STRAIGHT ON DVD IN DVD RENTAL STORES CAUSE THAT'S ALL THE MOVIES WORTH! :angry: :thumbsdown: :nono: :barf:$0.50


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:angry: 50 CENT :uh:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 28 2007, 10:39 AM~8660459
> *50 can act better than Mack 10 and using him will reach a wider audience.
> *


Might bring a bigger audience but then what happened to reaching the roots and the people who live it? I know for damn sure I aint paying to see it if Mr. Curtis Jackson is in it :thumbsdown:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

I WON'T PAY $0.50  :biggrin:  :barf:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MAN! I TRIED TO HIT UP PATRIOT PICTURES ON THERE CONTACT LINK ABOUT ADDING THAT ZERO .50 IN THE MOVIE AND IT SEEMS THEY DON'T WANT TO HERE FROM THE REAL CALIFORNIA LOWRIDERS! :angry: :thumbsdown: :barf:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 29 2007, 12:54 AM~8667024
> *I WON'T PAY $0.50   :biggrin:    :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dirt422 (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 28 2007, 12:43 AM~8657537
> *MAN! :angry: THAT'S ALL WE NEED ANOTHER BOYS N THA HOOD TYPE MOVIE WITH CONNECT GANG ISSUES AND MURDERS. BRO GOT TO BE REALIZED IT DOESN'T MATTER HOW BIG THE PRODUCERS OR THE FUNDING BEHIND THE MOVIE IS GOING TO PUT IN MAINSTREAM FILM. IT'S HOW THEY PORTRAY THE LOWRIDING LIFESTYLE NO MATTER HOW CREATIVE THE STORY IS. IT'S THE SAME OLD THING. SOMEONE GETS JACKED, MURDER, GANG BANG, AND REVENGE. MAN! ENOUGH IS ENOUGH ON THE STEREO TYPING IMAGE SETTING. WHAT ABOUT TAKING A STAND THAT MOST LOWRIDERS MOVED ON FROM THAT MESS AND WE DON'T WANT TO BE PORTRAYED IN THAT IMAGE NO MORE. IT NOT ONLY REFLECTS ARE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE BUT ARE FUTURE IN LOWRIDING.
> *



Ol' boy got a point though, a lot of us remember those years as nuttin but fun and that’s what we relate to…"dat ol' gangsta sh*t! :biggrin: But now we older w/families and sh*t, I'm 30sumthin years old, and you can call me an L7 or what ever but I was on Broadway the other night and these yungstas started showin they little heat or what ever cuz they was trippin w/some other fools and I was like time for me to go!! 

I'm too old for that bullsh*t but back in the dayz I used to love when stuff got crazy like that!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Aug 29 2007, 01:24 PM~8671424
> *Ol' boy got a point though, a lot of us remember those years as nuttin but fun and that’s what we relate to…"dat ol' gangsta sh*t!  :biggrin: But now we older w/families and sh*t, I'm 30sumthin years old, and you can call me an L7 or what ever but I was on Broadway the other night and these yungstas started showin they little heat or what ever cuz they was trippin w/some other fools and I was like time for me to go!!
> 
> I'm too old for that bullsh*t but back in the dayz I used to love when stuff got crazy like that!
> *


Whats crackin Dirt? I'll roll out this Sunday. You gonna be out?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 28 2007, 11:39 AM~8660459
> *50 can act better than Mack 10 and using him will reach a wider audience.
> *


he east coast... he probably has not even been to crenshaw


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Aug 29 2007, 02:51 PM~8671725
> *he east coast... he probably has not even been to crenshaw
> *


 True, but he's a decent actor..WAY more than Mack 10. Ice Cube would be great.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 29 2007, 03:04 PM~8671847
> *True, but he's a decent actor..WAY more than Mack 10. Ice Cube would be great.
> *


nah ice cube is better then 50


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Aug 29 2007, 04:10 PM~8671868
> *nah ice cube is better then 50
> *


TRUE DAT! ICE CUBES A BETTER MORE DYNAMIC ACTOR WITH MORE EXPERINCE WITH A {REAL WEST COAST} BACK GROUND UP BRINGING! MAKES KNOW SINCE TO PUT A NEW YORK DUDE LIKE ZERO .50 TO REPRESENT THE WEST COAST! LOOK HOMIE .50 HAS A EAST BACK GROUND WHICH RELATIVLY MEANS HE HAS A EAST COAST EXPRESSION, MANNERISM, AND LANGUAGE ALL HIS OWN WHICH WILL NO WHERE SOUND OR EVEN LOOK LIKE THE REAL WEST COAST HOMIES FROM L.A.. ALSO THE AUDIANCE IS GOING TO LOOK AT THIS MOVIE AS A JOKE FOR THE MATTER EAST COAST .50 REPRESENTIN THE WEST COAST. AGAIN MAKES NO SENSE AND ACTUALLY IT'S A INSULT TO ARE WEST COAST TALENT AS WELL AS ARE WEST COAST REPRESENTATION! :angry:  :thumbsdown: :barf:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 29 2007, 04:04 PM~8671847
> *True, but he's a decent actor..WAY more than Mack 10. Ice Cube would be great.
> *


JUDGING WHAT I'M HEARING. IS THE PRODUCERS MIND MADE UP TO PUT A NON WEST .50 CENT WITH NO BACK GOUND IN THE WEST COAST CULTURE TO REPRESENT THE WEST COAST? IS THIS MOVIE REALLY REPRESENTING THE SHAW OR THE MOVIE PRODUCERS EARNIGS/ PROFITS?  :angry:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Aug 29 2007, 02:51 PM~8671725
> *he east coast... he probably has not even been to crenshaw
> *


i have :biggrin: :biggrin: and not CHIPPIN!!!


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 29 2007, 07:00 PM~8673872
> *TRUE DAT! ICE CUBES A BETTER MORE DYNAMIC ACTOR WITH MORE EXPERINCE WITH A {REAL WEST COAST} BACK GROUND UP BRINGING! MAKES KNOW SINCE TO PUT A NEW YORK DUDE LIKE ZERO .50 TO REPRESENT THE WEST COAST! LOOK HOMIE .50 HAS A EAST BACK GROUND WHICH RELATIVLY MEANS HE HAS A EAST COAST EXPRESSION, MANNERISM, AND LANGUAGE ALL HIS OWN WHICH WILL NO WHERE SOUND OR EVEN LOOK LIKE THE REAL WEST COAST HOMIES FROM L.A.. ALSO THE AUDIANCE IS GOING TO LOOK AT THIS MOVIE AS A JOKE FOR THE MATTER EAST COAST .50 REPRESENTIN THE WEST COAST. AGAIN MAKES NO SENSE AND ACTUALLY IT'S A INSULT TO ARE WEST COAST TALENT AS WELL AS ARE WEST COAST REPRESENTATION! :angry:    :thumbsdown:  :barf:
> *


i agree ...fucket let quik do the part :biggrin:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

Eiht. Geyeaaahh. :biggrin:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Aug 29 2007, 08:44 PM~8674691
> *Eiht.  Geyeaaahh. :biggrin:
> *


EIHT IS COOL BUT QUIK IS MORE "PLAYER PLAYER DIPPIN HITTIN SWITCHES" AND EIHT IS LIKE HOW CRENSHAW WAS IN THE EARLY NINETIES...****** GETTING JACKED LEFT AND RIGHT AND I HOPE THE MOVIE IS FOCUSED ON HOW CRENSHAW IS NOW, NOT BACK IN THE DAYS WERE HAVING A STRAPP IN YOUR CAR WAS MANDATORY


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

CRENSHAW, LIEMERT PARK IS A COOL PLACE ON SUNDAYS .I BE DIPPING WITH THE WIFFEE . I JUST HOPE THE MOVIE IS PORTRAYED IN A POSITIVE WAY


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Aug 29 2007, 08:51 PM~8674724
> *EIHT IS COOL BUT QUIK IS MORE "PLAYER PLAYER DIPPIN HITTIN SWITCHES" AND EIHT IS LIKE HOW CRENSHAW WAS IN THE EARLY NINETIES...****** GETTING JACKED LEFT AND RIGHT AND I HOPE THE MOVIE IS FOCUSED ON HOW CRENSHAW IS NOW, NOT BACK IN THE DAYS WERE HAVING A STRAPP IN YOUR CAR WAS MANDATORY
> *


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dirt422 (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 29 2007, 02:43 PM~8671645
> *Whats crackin Dirt? I'll roll out this Sunday. You gonna be out?
> *





Wussup FCE! Yeah I'm be out there, this like that last weekend of the summer, at least for the kids, and Monday is a holiday :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Aug 29 2007, 09:35 PM~8674643
> *i agree ...fucket let quik do the part :biggrin:
> *


LET MC EIHT, DUB C, DR DRE, GOLDIE LOC, SNOOP DOGG, WARREN G., SLY BOOGIE, RODNEY O AND JOE COOLEY, HI C, MAN I'LL EVEN TAKE DUSTY OLD COOLIO! THAN ZERO .50!  :angry: :thumbsdown: :twak: :ugh: :scrutinize: :barf: :uh: $0.50


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I say give Scotty the leading roll


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 30 2007, 01:50 AM~8675989
> *LET MC EIHT, DUB MC, DR DRE, GOLDIE LOC, SNOOP DOGG, WARREN G., SLY BOOGIE, RODNEY O AND JOE COOLEY, HI C, MAN I'LL EVEN TAKE DUSTY OLD COOLIO! THAN ZERO .50!   :angry:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:  :ugh:  :scrutinize:  :barf:  :uh: $0.50
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i know huh


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Shit, I'd take Jim Carrie over 50 at this point.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 28 2007, 11:39 AM~8660459
> *50 can act better than Mack 10 and using him will reach a wider audience.
> *


Who told you that?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 30 2007, 08:15 PM~8682539
> *Who told you that?
> *


Foo...

Acting is somthing that I like a lot. I've seen 50's and Mack's movies real close. 50 actually has a decent amount of skill as an actor just like Pac and Cube. Mack can't act worth shit. Like him or not, he's a decent actor.

Also, 50 has made more cash with his movies and albums than Mack which means he's more popular. The only problem I see with this is he's not from the west coast or a Lowrider so we can't relate. BUT a good script along with GOOD acting might pull it off.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 30 2007, 03:50 AM~8675989
> *LET MC EIHT, DUB MC, DR DRE, GOLDIE LOC, SNOOP DOGG, WARREN G., SLY BOOGIE, RODNEY O AND JOE COOLEY, HI C, MAN I'LL EVEN TAKE DUSTY OLD COOLIO! THAN ZERO .50!   :angry:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:  :ugh:  :scrutinize:  :barf:  :uh: $0.50
> *


THIS ***** SAID DUB MC


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 30 2007, 08:24 PM~8682593
> *Foo...
> 
> Acting is somthing that I like a lot. I've seen 50's and Mack's movies real close. 50 actually has a decent amount of skill as an actor just like Pac and Cube. Mack can't act worth shit. Like him or not, he's a decent actor.
> ...


Whether '50 Cent' is a better actor or not, 'Mack 10' would bring authenticity to the movie. Don't you remember him owning one of the hottest '64 Impala's on Crenshaw? Although 'Me-Me' built it and hopped it the majority of the time, I remember seeing footage of him hopping it at an Individuals picnic back in '97 or '98.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 30 2007, 08:25 PM~8682599
> *THIS ***** SAID DUB MC
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 30 2007, 08:30 PM~8682649
> *Whether '50 Cent' is a better actor or not, 'Mack 10' would bring authenticity to the movie. Don't you remember him owning one of the hottest '64 Impala's on Crenshaw? Although 'Me-Me' built it and hopped it the majority of the time, I remember seeing footage of him hopping it at an Individuals picnic back in '97 or '98.
> *


He just had a nice Impala the '64 and a white '59 with a mural on the trunk both of them Lifted in no way the "hottest"...that foo' would not come out there that much anyway...especially at night. I seen him like twice and i was there just about every Sunday from 95-97. Shit 2Pac and Ice T was there more than him, he probably stayed in Inglewood cuz he'd get blasted if the rips caught him. 

Anyways, "authenticity" to whom? Lowriders or the west coast? maybe that would matter if this was a documentary but it's not.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 30 2007, 08:57 PM~8682830
> *He just had a nice Impala the '64 and a white '59 with a mural on the trunk both of them Lifted in no way the "hottest"...that foo' would not come out there that much anyway...especially at night. I seen him like twice and i was there just about every Sunday from 95-97. Shit 2Pac and Ice T was there more than him, he probably stayed in Inglewood cuz he'd get blasted if the rips caught him.
> 
> Anyways, "authenticity" to whom? Lowriders or the west coast? maybe that would matter if this was a documentary but it's not.
> *



Good point CF. Some kid in Couer D'lene Idaho who sits around and watches MTV all day is going to see 50's name on this and run and by the posters, the shirts, and the fucking soundtrack. Unfortunately, our opinion doesnt mean sqaut on the bigger scheme of things. This same kid ( who has probably never seen a real rider ) who buys into 50's persona will have no problem accepting the script. Theres a million and a half other kids just like him. That equals big dollars, no matter what we know to be authentic. 

I say cann Curtis's ass and hire a no name actor. I think Macks wack, especially since that thicker than water shit.( or whatever the movie with Fat Joe was called ). Bring someone in who has no type cast and run with it. I understand that this wont bring the audiences in droves like 50 would, but damn it might make a good movie.


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 30 2007, 08:30 PM~8682649
> *Whether '50 Cent' is a better actor or not, 'Mack 10' would bring authenticity to the movie. Don't you remember him owning one of the hottest '64 Impala's on Crenshaw? Although 'Me-Me' built it and hopped it the majority of the time, I remember seeing footage of him hopping it at an Individuals picnic back in '97 or '98.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Aug 30 2007, 09:15 PM~8682983
> *Good point CF.  Some kid in Couer D'lene Idaho who sits around and watches MTV all day is going to see 50's name on this and run and by the posters,  the shirts, and the fucking soundtrack.  Unfortunately,  our opinion doesnt mean sqaut on the bigger scheme of things.  This same kid ( who has probably never seen a real rider ) who buys into 50's persona will have no problem accepting the script.  Theres a million and a half other kids just like him.  That equals big dollars, no matter what we know to be authentic.
> 
> I say cann Curtis's ass and hire a  no name actor.  I think Macks  wack, especially since that thicker than water shit.( or whatever the movie with Fat Joe was called ).  Bring someone in who has no type cast and run with it.  I understand that this wont bring the audiences in droves like 50 would, but damn it might make a good movie.
> *


True. From a money-making and acting-skill standpoint 50 blows macaroni away. If I was in charge, I would try to hire Delroy Lindo for the part. He's a pro actor and he's got that "OG from the hood" appeal.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 30 2007, 09:25 PM~8682599
> *THIS ***** SAID DUB MC
> *


YEAH. THE NIG MESSED UP IN FUSTRATION. MY BAD! I MEANT {DUB C}.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 30 2007, 09:30 PM~8682649
> *Whether '50 Cent' is a better actor or not, 'Mack 10' would bring authenticity to the movie. Don't you remember him owning one of the hottest '64 Impala's on Crenshaw? Although 'Me-Me' built it and hopped it the majority of the time, I remember seeing footage of him hopping it at an Individuals picnic back in '97 or '98.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 30 2007, 07:30 PM~8682649
> *Whether '50 Cent' is a better actor or not, 'Mack 10' would bring authenticity to the movie. Don't you remember him owning one of the hottest '64 Impala's on Crenshaw? Although 'Me-Me' built it and hopped it the majority of the time, I remember seeing footage of him hopping it at an Individuals picnic back in '97 or '98.*


this the one and thats macaroni one o gas hopping it :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 30 2007, 09:24 PM~8682593
> *Foo...
> 
> Acting is somthing that I like a lot. I've seen 50's and Mack's movies real close. 50 actually has a decent amount of skill as an actor just like Pac and Cube. Mack can't act worth shit. Like him or not, he's a decent actor.
> ...


I RESPECT WHAT YOUR SAYING. BUT 50 CENT IS NOT THE EVEN MICRO CLOSE TO BEING A POPULAR CHOICE AMONG THE WEST SIDE LOWRIDER COMUNITTY AS YOUR READING RIGHT NOW ARE THE MAJORITY. IF YOU RESPECT THE ART OF ACTING WHICH I DO ALSO THEN I THINK R&B SINGER AND ACTOR {TYRESE} WOULD BE PERFECT FOR THE PART SINCE HE'S A AUTHENTIC L.A. BROTHA AND HE DEFINATELY KNOWS WHAT'S UP ABOUT OUR SIDE, MANNERISM, LANGUAGE, CULTURE, ETC. ALSO KEEP IN MIND HE PROUDLY DONE HIS SHARE OF WEST COAST STYLE MOVIES AND HE DROVE A 66 LOW LOW RAG IN ONE OF HIS PRIMARY MOVIES RECENTLY  :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :werd: :nicoderm: :worship: :guns: uffin: . BUT 50.?! HELL TO THA NO! :scrutinize: :banghead: :nono: :guns: :burn: :twak: :machinegun: :burn: :barf: :tongue: 50T


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 30 2007, 10:38 PM~8683162
> *True. From a money-making and acting-skill standpoint 50 blows macaroni away. If I was in charge, I would try to hire Delroy Lindo for the part. He's a pro actor and he's got that "OG from the hood" appeal.
> *


DIDN'T HIS MOVIE FLOP BIG TIME?! :0 :thumbsdown:  :angry:  :dunno: :buttkick: :rofl: :scrutinize: :barf: :tongue: 50T


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Aug 31 2007, 01:31 AM~8684165
> *this the one and thats macaroni one o gas  hopping it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


PREACH HOMEBOY! AND WHERE'S 50T'S LOW LOW?! OH MY BAD HE'S RIDES MOTORCYCLES AND EXPENSIVE SPORTS CARS! BUT NO LOWRIDERS! :tongue: 50T :barf: :tongue: 50T


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

wakc 10 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 30 2007, 10:57 PM~8682830
> *He just had a nice Impala the '64 and a white '59 with a mural on the trunk both of them Lifted in no way the "hottest"...that foo' would not come out there that much anyway...especially at night. I seen him like twice and i was there just about every Sunday from 95-97. Shit 2Pac and Ice T was there more than him, he probably stayed in Inglewood cuz he'd get blasted if the rips caught him.
> 
> Anyways, "authenticity" to whom? Lowriders or the west coast? maybe that would matter if this was a documentary but it's not.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: hno:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 31 2007, 05:20 AM~8684523
> *wakc 10 :thumbsdown:
> *


mack got some aight shit. I like on them thangz


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 30 2007, 11:38 PM~8683162
> *True. From a money-making and acting-skill standpoint 50 blows macaroni away. If I was in charge, I would try to hire Delroy Lindo for the part. He's a pro actor and he's got that "OG from the hood" appeal.
> *


TOO OLD :nosad: :thumbsdown: 

AND IF IT'S NOT ABOUT AGE THEN VING RHAMES WOULD BE BETTER :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 28 2007, 11:39 AM~8660459
> *50 can act better than Mack 10 and using him will reach a wider audience.
> *



50 may can reach a wider audience, But Mack 10 has street creds. 50 can't even go back to the old neighborhood with out being shot at. If you want to rep Crenshaw, you have to use cats that can relate and connect to the story. I was the first dude in Jamaica Queens N.Y with switches, and everybody thought I was from Cali. 50 wasn't even old enough to come out the house back then so How's he gonna portray a Cali swanger. Hell they should use the game if it's like that.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 31 2007, 12:33 AM~8684176
> *I RESPECT WHAT YOUR SAYING. BUT 50 CENT IS NOT THE EVEN MICRO CLOSE TO BEING A POPULAR CHOICE AMONG THE WEST SIDE LOWRIDER COMUNITTY AS YOUR READING RIGHT NOW ARE THE MAJORITY. IF YOU RESPECT THE ART OF ACTING WHICH I DO ALSO THEN I THINK R&B SINGER AND ACTOR {TYRESE} WOULD BE PERFECT FOR THE PART SINCE HE'S A AUTHENTIC L.A. BROTHA AND HE DEFINATELY KNOWS WHAT'S UP ABOUT OUR SIDE, MANNERISM, LANGUAGE, CULTURE, ETC. ALSO KEEP IN MIND HE PROUDLY DONE HIS SHARE OF WEST COAST STYLE MOVIES AND HE DROVE A 66 LOW LOW RAG IN ONE OF HIS PRIMARY MOVIES RECENTLY   :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  uffin:  :werd:  :nicoderm:  :worship:  :guns:  uffin: . BUT 50.?! HELL TO THA NO!  :scrutinize:  :banghead:  :nono:  :guns:  :burn:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :burn:  :barf:  :tongue: 50T
> *



Agreed homie I think Tyrese could out act Mack and still bring a creditable wealth of knowledge to the role. 50 who? :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tonyo524_@Aug 31 2007, 06:55 AM~8684776
> *50 may can reach a wider audience, But Mack 10 has street creds. 50 can't even go back to the old neighborhood with out being shot at. If you want to rep Crenshaw, you have to use cats that can relate and connect to the story. I was the first dude in Jamaica Queens N.Y with switches, and everybody thought I was from Cali. 50 wasn't even old enough to come out the house back then so How's he gonna portray a Cali swanger. Hell they should use the game if it's like that.
> *


RIGHT ON POINT HOMEBOY! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Aug 31 2007, 11:12 AM~8686148
> *Agreed homie I think Tyrese could out act  Mack and still bring a creditable wealth of knowledge to the role.  50 who? :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :worship: :biggrin:  uffin:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 31 2007, 02:20 AM~8684523
> *wakc 10 :thumbsdown:
> *


Sounds like you have something agaist MACK 10. That foo is a rida. You have to understand a guy like that cant be in the streets like a regular person, someone would blast him just to say they blasted MACK 10.


----------



## Dirt422 (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 31 2007, 12:33 AM~8684176
> *I RESPECT WHAT YOUR SAYING. BUT 50 CENT IS NOT THE EVEN MICRO CLOSE TO BEING A POPULAR CHOICE AMONG THE WEST SIDE LOWRIDER COMUNITTY AS YOUR READING RIGHT NOW ARE THE MAJORITY. IF YOU RESPECT THE ART OF ACTING WHICH I DO ALSO THEN I THINK R&B SINGER AND ACTOR {TYRESE} WOULD BE PERFECT FOR THE PART SINCE HE'S A AUTHENTIC L.A. BROTHA AND HE DEFINATELY KNOWS WHAT'S UP ABOUT OUR SIDE, MANNERISM, LANGUAGE, CULTURE, ETC. ALSO KEEP IN MIND HE PROUDLY DONE HIS SHARE OF WEST COAST STYLE MOVIES AND HE DROVE A 66 LOW LOW RAG IN ONE OF HIS PRIMARY MOVIES RECENTLY   :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  uffin:  :werd:  :nicoderm:  :worship:  :guns:  uffin: . BUT 50.?! HELL TO THA NO!  :scrutinize:  :banghead:  :nono:  :guns:  :burn:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :burn:  :barf:  :tongue: 50T
> *



good point homeboy, I think Tyrese would do the roll some justice. He can act and he would bring in a wide audience from both coasts. ....just my two cents


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

I REALY DONT THINK THAT IT MATTERS WHO IS ACTING IN THIS MOVIE,WHAT DOES MATTER IS THAT THIS MOVIE WILL PORTRAY LOWRIDING AS A BUNCH OF GANGBANGING THUGS.IT WILL MAKE PEAPLE THINK THAT ,THATS WHAT WE ARE ALL ABOUT ITS BAD ENOUGH WE ARE ALL STEREOTYPE ,MOVIES'S LIKE THESE MAKES US TWO STEPS BACK JUST WHEN WE THINK WE ARE TAKING ONE STEP FORWARD.WE SIT AND CONPLAIND ABOUT THE COPS GETTING ON US ,ALWAYS HURRASING THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY BUT YET WE DONT STAND UP TO PRODUCERS AND BOYCOTT THERE CRAPPY MOVIES THAT MAKES US LOOKS BAD.CF I DONT KNOW WHY YOU WOULD EVEN SOPPORT THIS MOVIE.MAN WHEN I WAS YOUNGER BACK IN THE 70'S COPS WERE ALWAYS PULLING ME OVER ,WHY BECAUSE I DROVE A LOWRIDER SO I HAD TO BE A GANGBANGER.IT HAS'NT CHANGE AND IT WILL NEVER CHANGE IF THIS MOVIE PRODUCERS KEEP MAKING THIS MOVIES.SURE ITS NICE WHEN WE SAY 
SO-N-SO'S RIDE IS IN THE MOVIE.BUT THEN THEY USE THAT CLEAN SIXFOUR WITH ITS UNDIES ALL CROMED COSTUME PAINT JOB TO DO A DRIVE BY.SO WE SHOULD BE MORE CONCERN ABOUT HOW WE ARE PORTRAYED THEN WHO SHOULD HAVE BEEN ACTING IN THIS MOVIE...JUST MY TWO CENTS


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Aug 31 2007, 11:47 AM~8686371
> *I REALY DONT THINK THAT IT MATTERS WHO IS ACTING IN THIS MOVIE,WHAT DOES MATTER IS THAT THIS MOVIE WILL PORTRAY LOWRIDING AS A BUNCH OF GANGBANGING THUGS.IT WILL MAKE PEAPLE THINK THAT ,THATS WHAT WE ARE ALL ABOUT ITS BAD ENOUGH WE ARE ALL STEREOTYPE ,MOVIES'S LIKE THESE MAKES US TWO STEPS BACK JUST WHEN WE THINK WE ARE TAKING ONE STEP FORWARD.WE SIT AND CONPLAIND ABOUT THE COPS GETTING ON US ,ALWAYS HURRASING THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY BUT YET WE DONT STAND UP TO PRODUCERS AND BOYCOTT THERE CRAPPY MOVIES THAT MAKES US LOOKS BAD.CF I DONT KNOW WHY YOU WOULD EVEN SOPPORT THIS MOVIE.MAN WHEN I WAS YOUNGER BACK IN THE 70'S COPS WERE ALWAYS PULLING ME OVER ,WHY BECAUSE I DROVE A LOWRIDER SO I HAD TO BE A GANGBANGER.IT HAS'NT CHANGE AND IT WILL NEVER CHANGE IF THIS MOVIE PRODUCERS  KEEP MAKING THIS MOVIES.SURE ITS NICE WHEN WE SAY
> SO-N-SO'S RIDE IS IN THE MOVIE.BUT THEN THEY USE THAT CLEAN SIXFOUR WITH ITS UNDIES ALL CROMED COSTUME PAINT JOB TO DO A DRIVE BY.SO WE SHOULD BE MORE CONCERN ABOUT HOW WE ARE PORTRAYED THEN WHO SHOULD HAVE BEEN ACTING IN THIS MOVIE...JUST MY TWO CENTS
> *


YOUR POINT IS WELL TAKIN. I ADMIT I LOST FOCUS ON THAT. SO LET ME STATE IF THE MOVIE ILLUSTRATES THE POSITIVE SIDE OF LOWRIDING WITHOUT THE NEGATIVE STEREO TYPES AND HAVE {TYRESE!} INSTEAD OF 50T CENTS :barf: I'LL BE IN SUPPORT OF THE FILM.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Aug 31 2007, 12:31 AM~8684165
> *this the one and thats macaroni one o gas  hopping it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Well, 'Crenshaw's Finest', what do you say to that? Can't get any more authentic than that.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Aug 31 2007, 10:47 AM~8686371
> *I REALY DONT THINK THAT IT MATTERS WHO IS ACTING IN THIS MOVIE,WHAT DOES MATTER IS THAT THIS MOVIE WILL PORTRAY LOWRIDING AS A BUNCH OF GANGBANGING THUGS.IT WILL MAKE PEAPLE THINK THAT ,THATS WHAT WE ARE ALL ABOUT ITS BAD ENOUGH WE ARE ALL STEREOTYPE ,MOVIES'S LIKE THESE MAKES US TWO STEPS BACK JUST WHEN WE THINK WE ARE TAKING ONE STEP FORWARD.WE SIT AND CONPLAIND ABOUT THE COPS GETTING ON US ,ALWAYS HURRASING THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY BUT YET WE DONT STAND UP TO PRODUCERS AND BOYCOTT THERE CRAPPY MOVIES THAT MAKES US LOOKS BAD.CF I DONT KNOW WHY YOU WOULD EVEN SOPPORT THIS MOVIE.MAN WHEN I WAS YOUNGER BACK IN THE 70'S COPS WERE ALWAYS PULLING ME OVER ,WHY BECAUSE I DROVE A LOWRIDER SO I HAD TO BE A GANGBANGER.IT HAS'NT CHANGE AND IT WILL NEVER CHANGE IF THIS MOVIE PRODUCERS  KEEP MAKING THIS MOVIES.SURE ITS NICE WHEN WE SAY
> SO-N-SO'S RIDE IS IN THE MOVIE.BUT THEN THEY USE THAT CLEAN SIXFOUR WITH ITS UNDIES ALL CROMED COSTUME PAINT JOB TO DO A DRIVE BY.SO WE SHOULD BE MORE CONCERN ABOUT HOW WE ARE PORTRAYED THEN WHO SHOULD HAVE BEEN ACTING IN THIS MOVIE...JUST MY TWO CENTS
> *


Are we tryin' to keep it real or are we tryin' to keep it positive? Crenshaw is the "hood" so it should be portrayed that way. I doubt they'll make the movie to the point where it's a "disgrace" to the community. I know the producers past work and I have not seen anything bad come from them. Not only is this movie representing lowridin' but it's representing the entire Crenshaw district of L.A. so I think it will be okay. I'm a Lowrider and Crenshaw is where I grew up...I'll support it.

50 should not be in this movie, but I don't mind if he shows love and respect for what it represents. 




> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 31 2007, 11:53 AM~8686806
> *Well, 'Crenshaw's Finest', what do you say to that? Can't get any more authentic than that.
> *


Mack's cool....but I ain't seen him out there that much. And that Young Hogg footage of him was in Van Nuys about 40 miles away from Crenshaw.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

WHY DON'T EVERYBODY JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 31 2007, 04:48 PM~8688854
> *WHY DON'T EVERYBODY JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP!!
> *


 GO EAT A CHEESE STEAK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Aug 31 2007, 06:48 PM~8688854
> *WHY DON'T EVERYBODY JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP!!
> *


I gotta agree with that....it seems like the majority of people on the board bitch about everything from movies to magazines to people's rides and anything else they can think of.......................


you would think people that are into lowriders would be happy for any exposure of their hobby....


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Aug 31 2007, 07:10 PM~8689565
> *I gotta agree with that....it seems like the majority of people on the board bitch about everything from movies to magazines to people's rides  and anything else they can think of.......................
> you would think people that are into lowriders would be happy for any exposure of their hobby....
> *


SURE THATS EASY FOR YOU TO SAY ,YOUR WHITE AND PROBABLY NEVER LIVED IN CALIF.HOW COPS HAVE ALWAYS GONE AFTER THE LATINO OR THE BLACK GUYS DRIVING THERE LOWRIDERS .MAYBE IF YOU WERE ALWAYS GETTING PULLED OVER BY THE COPS NO MATTER WHAT YOUR DRIVING YOU WOULD THINK DEFRRENT, :uh:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

yall sound stupid there is no movie that makes are car culture look positive or it wouldnt be interesting to watch


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Aug 31 2007, 11:15 PM~8690092
> *SURE THATS EASY FOR YOU TO SAY ,YOUR WHITE AND PROBABLY NEVER LIVED IN CALIF.HOW COPS HAVE ALWAYS GONE AFTER THE LATINO OR THE BLACK GUYS DRIVING THERE LOWRIDERS .MAYBE IF YOU WERE ALWAYS GETTING PULLED OVER BY THE COPS NO MATTER WHAT YOUR DRIVING YOU WOULD THINK DEFRRENT, :uh:
> *


you are right on a few things


1. Yes, i am white
2. i have never lived in Calif. ( I have visited though)

BUT what does this have to do with my post


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 31 2007, 02:35 PM~8687612
> *Are we tryin' to keep it real or are we tryin' to keep it positive? Crenshaw is the "hood" so it should be portrayed that way. I doubt they'll make the movie to the point where it's a "disgrace" to the community. I know the producers past work and I have not seen anything bad come from them. Not only is this movie representing lowridin' but it's representing the entire Crenshaw district of L.A. so I think it will be okay. I'm a Lowrider and Crenshaw is where I grew up...I'll support it.
> 
> 50 should not be in this movie, but I don't mind if he shows love and respect for what it represents.
> ...


I DON'T MIND IF HE SUPPORTS ALSO. AS LONG AS HE'S ON THE SIDE WATCHIN NOT IN THE FILM.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Aug 31 2007, 08:10 PM~8689565
> *I gotta agree with that....it seems like the majority of people on the board bitch about everything from movies to magazines to people's rides  and anything else they can think of.......................
> you would think people that are into lowriders would be happy for any exposure of their hobby....
> *


AS LONG AS IT'S PRESENTED RIGHT AND WITH THE RIGHT PEOPLE PLAYING THE RIGHT POSITIVE CHARACTER WITH POSITIVE REALISTIC VIEWS.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 31 2007, 10:15 PM~8690096
> *yall sound stupid there is no movie that makes are car culture look positive or it wouldnt be interesting to watch
> *


CHECK IT HOMIE. WHEN IT'S ABOUT THIS SIDE. THE L.A. SIDE. IT'S NOT STUPID TO WATCH OUT HOW WE ARE REPRESENTED AND PORTRAID. YOUR RIGHT THERE IS NO MOVIE THAT MAKES LOWRIDERS LOOK POSITIVE BUT IT DOESN'T MEAN IT'S NOT POSSIBLE EITHER. AND IT'S NOT STUPID FOR REAL LOWRIDERS TO BASE THEIR OPINION ON REAL EXPERIENCE THAT WAY. THAT STATEMENT THEIR MY MAN IS NARROW MINDED STEREOTIPICAL THINKING. AND IF YOU STILL DON'T UNDERSTAND THEN I GUESS YOU NEED TO COME DOWN TO THE LOWRIDER CAPITAL L.A. CALI. TO LEARN WHAT'S UP WITH REAL POSITIVE LOWRIDER CULTURE AND LIFESTYLE NOT FROM RERUNS OF "BOYS IN THE HOOD" ON VHS.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Aug 31 2007, 11:32 PM~8690498
> *CHECK IT HOMIE. WHEN IT'S ABOUT THIS SIDE. THE L.A. SIDE. IT'S NOT STUPID TO WATCH OUT HOW WE ARE REPRESENTED AND PORTRAID. YOUR RIGHT THERE IS NO MOVIE THAT MAKES LOWRIDERS LOOK POSITIVE BUT IT DOESN'T MEAN IT'S NOT POSSIBLE EITHER. AND IT'S NOT STUPID FOR REAL LOWRIDERS TO BASE THEIR OPINION ON REAL EXPERIENCE THAT WAY. THAT STATEMENT THEIR MY MAN IS NARROW MINDED STEREOTIPICAL THINKING. AND IF YOU STILL DON'T UNDERSTAND THEN I GUESS YOU NEED TO COME DOWN TO THE LOWRIDER CAPITAL L.A. CALI. TO LEARN WHAT'S UP WITH REAL POSITIVE LOWRIDER CULTURE AND LIFESTYLE NOT FROM RERUNS OF "BOYS IN THE HOOD" ON VHS.
> *


i know its a lot of positive things about lowriders
but your not going to get it in the movie theater

for example boulevard nights and lowrider weekend positive but still have gangs


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

50 CENT IS A GOOD ACTOR. I DON'T MIND IF HE ACTS IN THIS MOVIE.

GAME IS FROM LA, BUT DID YOU SEE HOW HE ACTED IN "WAIST DEEP"? THAT WAS LAME. 

AGAIN, I THINK THE STORY LINE IN THIS MOVIE IS PLAIN SILLY. ALMOST AS DUMB AS THE FAST AND FURIOUS STORY THAT USED 3 HONDA CIVICS TO SHOOT A HARPOON INTO A SEMI TRUCK :uh:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Sep 1 2007, 01:58 AM~8691032
> *50 CENT IS A GOOD ACTOR. I DON'T MIND IF HE ACTS IN THIS MOVIE.
> 
> GAME IS FROM LA, BUT DID YOU SEE HOW HE ACTED IN "WAIST DEEP"? THAT WAS LAME.
> ...


X2 AMAZING LAME ASS MOVIES MAKE THE WHOLE CAR CULTURE LOOK STUPID :uh: EXCEPT HOT RODS


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Sep 1 2007, 03:01 AM~8691037
> *X2 AMAZING LAME ASS MOVIES MAKE THE WHOLE CAR CULTURE LOOK STUPID :uh:  EXCEPT HOT RODS
> *


THERE PROBABLY ARE THE ODD EXCEPTIONAL CAR MOVIES THAT WEREN'T LAME, BUT A LOT OF THEM NEED TACKY STORY LINES TOO HAVE A INTERESTING CAR CHASE. REMEMBER THAT MOVIE W/ ICE CUBE WHERE HE'S IN A BIKER CLUB :thumbsdown:

I STILL LOVED THAT LAST SCENE IN "SET IF OFF" WHERE QUEEN LATIFAH GETS SPRAYED IN THE DEUCE. GOOD CINEMATOGRAPHY.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Sep 1 2007, 02:06 AM~8691051
> *THERE PROBABLY ARE THE ODD EXCEPTIONAL CAR MOVIES THAT WEREN'T LAME, BUT A LOT OF THEM NEED TACKY STORY LINES TOO HAVE A INTERESTING CAR CHASE. REMEMBER THAT MOVIE W/ ICE CUBE WHERE HE'S IN A BIKER CLUB :thumbsdown:
> 
> I STILL LOVED THAT LAST SCENE IN "SET IF OFF" WHERE QUEEN LATIFAH GETS SPRAYED IN THE DEUCE. GOOD CINEMATOGRAPHY.
> *


YEAH BUT I FELT BAD FOR THE 6DUECE MAN NICE CAR WENT TO WASTE


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Sep 1 2007, 03:08 AM~8691055
> *YEAH BUT I FELT BAD FOR THE 6DUECE MAN NICE CAR WENT TO WASTE
> *


TRUE, BUT IT PROLLY WAS A BUCKET. STILL, NOT SOMETHING YOU WANNA TOSS AWAY.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Sep 1 2007, 02:10 AM~8691062
> *TRUE, BUT IT PROLLY WAS A BUCKET. STILL, NOT SOMETHING YOU WANNA TOSS AWAY.
> *


I CONCUR WITH YOU BE A BUCKET OR NOT IT WAS A IMPALA OF 1962 VINTAGE NOW ADAYS THESE ARE BECOMING MOR AND MORE DIFICULT TO FIND AT A FAIR PRICE BUT THEN AGINA THAT WAS IN THE 90'S THOSE WERE LIKE 70'S CARS ARE NOW


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 1 2007, 12:48 AM~8690779
> *i know its a lot of positive things about lowriders
> but your not going to get it in the movie theater
> 
> ...


TRUE UNFORTUNATELY. PROBLEM IS HOLLYWOOD AND MOVIE PRODUCERS ARE ALLOWED TO STEREO TYPE LOWRIDERS. ALL THEY HAVE TO DO IS BASICALLY INFORM THE LOWRIDERS THAT A MOVIE IS BEING MADE AND WE NEED LOWRIDERS. NOW PAID OR NOT PAID THE LOWRIDER OWNERS WHO ARE INTERESTED JUMP AT THE CHANCE FOR THEIR CARS TO BE SEEN WITH LEAST OR NO CONCERN OF INTEREST OF WHAT THE MOVIES ABOUT AND HOW IN THE END IS GOING TO REFLECT THE LOWRIDER IMAGE. ESPECIALLY PEOPLE OUTSIDE THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. :scrutinize: :werd: :yessad: :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

"the fast and the furious" got kids crazy for them ricers...and in that movie the ricers were ring of thieves....I doubt you heard dudes in the ricer forums crying that they didn't get the proper exposure or that ricers were not shown in a positive manner.....that shit was popular enough to make 2 more movies after the original


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

fuck hollywood and fuck movies, honestly i think they shouldnt make a movie like that or any about lowriders, fuck mainstream audiences (spelling) and all that bullshit


----------



## Marxx (Sep 7, 2005)

When is this movie coming out? :dunno:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Sep 1 2007, 07:26 PM~8693857
> *"the fast and the furious" got kids crazy for them ricers...and in that movie the ricers were ring of thieves....I doubt you heard dudes in the ricer forums crying that they didn't get the proper exposure or that ricers were not shown in a positive manner.....that shit was popular enough to make 2 more movies after the original
> *


YEAH THATS WHAT IM SAYIN


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

Gotdamned, fuck this bitch ass movie  CF I guaranfukenteeyou that this will be a movie along the lines of too fast, toofurios or too gay or whatever the fuck. for the riders that are trying to keep it ghetto, this movie will probaly turn lowriders into the next "Monster Garage, I want a hog 'cause I saw it on discovery channel type of bullshit". fuck even granmas in Maine are ridin a fucken harley 'cause its the in thing to do. Same as every L7 university punk sportin a tribal tattoo on his upper arm so the boss don't see come Monday morning in the fuken cubicle. I could care less about exposing OUR LIFESTYLE to safe mainstream amerikkka. Fuck that baboso from NY and fuck everybody that rides 'cause it is trendy. Yeah, I'm talking too you- you stupid ass ******* puttin 22" spinners on a classic Impala 'cause some square ass blinged up ****** on MTV told ya so :angry:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Sep 2 2007, 12:17 AM~8695029
> *Gotdamned, fuck this bitch ass movie   CF I guaranfukenteeyou that this will be a movie along the lines of too fast, toofurios or too gay or whatever the fuck. for the riders that are trying to keep it ghetto, this movie will probaly turn lowriders into the next "Monster Garage, I want a hog  'cause I saw it on discovery channel type of bullshit". fuck even granmas in Maine are ridin a fucken harley 'cause its the in thing to do. Same as every L7 university punk sportin a tribal tattoo on his upper arm so the boss don't see come Monday morning in the fuken cubicle. I could care less about exposing OUR LIFESTYLE to safe mainstream amerikkka. Fuck that baboso from NY and fuck everybody that rides 'cause it is trendy. Yeah, I'm talking too you- you stupid ass ******* puttin 22" spinners on a classic Impala 'cause some square ass blinged up ****** on MTV told ya so :angry:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> TRUE, BUT IT PROLLY WAS A BUCKET. STILL, NOT SOMETHING YOU WANNA TOSS AWAY.
> [/quote]AMAZIN CAUCASIAN POST UP YOUR RIDE,LETS SEE WHAT YOU GOT


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56+Apr 10 2007, 04:24 PM~7661309-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> > TRUE, BUT IT PROLLY WAS A BUCKET. STILL, NOT SOMETHING YOU WANNA TOSS AWAY.
> > [/quote]AMAZIN CAUCASIAN POST UP YOUR RIDE,LETS SEE WHAT YOU GOT
> 
> 
> AMAZIN CAUCASION! COME OUT AND PLAYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

WOULD YALL GUYS BE HAPPY IF THEY DID A MOVIE ABOUT LOWRIDING IN A COUNTRY CLUB. I AGREE THAT THIS PARTICULAR MOVIE WILL BE WACK, BUT ON THE REAL TIP IF THEY DON'T PUT ANY EXCITEMENT IN THE MOVIE THEN THAT WILL FLOP TOO.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Sep 2 2007, 05:35 PM~8697580
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


o shit i forgot about that

my thoughts about it have changed shut the fuck up


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 4 2007, 07:39 AM~8710183
> *WOULD YALL GUYS BE HAPPY IF THEY DID A MOVIE ABOUT LOWRIDING IN A COUNTRY CLUB.  I AGREE THAT THIS PARTICULAR MOVIE WILL BE WACK, BUT ON THE REAL TIP IF THEY DON'T PUT ANY EXCITEMENT IN THE MOVIE THEN THAT WILL FLOP TOO.
> *


or maybe a movie about a lowrider that can cure cancer


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 4 2007, 11:41 AM~8712772
> *o shit i forgot about that
> 
> my thoughts about it have changed shut the fuck up
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 4 2007, 06:39 AM~8710183
> *WOULD YALL GUYS BE HAPPY IF THEY DID A MOVIE ABOUT LOWRIDING IN A COUNTRY CLUB.  I AGREE THAT THIS PARTICULAR MOVIE WILL BE WACK, BUT ON THE REAL TIP IF THEY DON'T PUT ANY EXCITEMENT IN THE MOVIE THEN THAT WILL FLOP TOO.
> *


WHAT EXCITEMENT ARE YOU REFERING TOO. DO YOU MEAN WHAT SO CALLED ACTOR CAN POSSIBLY BRING EXCITEMENT? WHAT KIND OF STORY LINE SHOULD BE APPLIED TO THE FILM? MOST OF US HERE IN CALI ARE EXPRESSING NEED OF POSITIVE REALISM HOPEFULLY IN THIS FLICK WITH OUT THE DUM RETARDED STORY LINES AND THE TYPICAL (BOYS IN THA HOOD) VIOLENCE, ETC. WE DON'T NEED THE SAME CLEASHEY ALL THE TIME IN REPRESENTATION OF OF THE L.A. LOWRIDER PAST TIME BY NEGATIVE EXPLOITATION BY FILM MAKERS TRYING TO MAKE A (FAST AND THE FURY) FAST BUCK WITH OUT SHOWING WHAT LOWRIDING IS REALLY ABOUT. TO MANY TIMES THERE'S CLAIMS OF PROMISSES OF FILM MAKERS STATING IN SOME FASHION OF GETTING LOWRIDERS SOME RECOGNITION IN SOME MOVIES BUT COMES OUT MOSTLY IN THE SAME MANNERISM OF GANGS AND VIOLENCE. BUT IN REAL LIFE THEY DON'T OR DON'T WANT TO SEE OR SHOW THE MAJORITY OF THE POSITIVE LOWRIDER SIDE. AND IT'S GETTING {OLD} AND {PLAYED OUT}! :thumbsdown: :angry: :buttkick: :banghead: :werd: :yessad: :nosad: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 4 2007, 07:33 PM~8714989
> *WHAT EXCITEMENT ARE YOU REFERING TOO. DO YOU MEAN WHAT SO CALLED ACTOR CAN POSSIBLY BRING EXCITEMENT? WHAT KIND OF STORY LINE SHOULD BE APPLIED TO THE FILM? MOST OF US HERE IN CALI ARE EXPRESSING NEED OF POSITIVE REALISM HOPEFULLY IN THIS FLICK WITH OUT THE DUM RETARDED STORY LINES AND THE TYPICAL (BOY IN THA HOOD) VIOLENCE, ETC. WE DON'T NEED THE SAME CLEASHEY ALL THE TIME IN REPRESENTATION OF OF THE L.A. LOWRIDER PAST TIME BY NEGATIVE EXPLOITATION BY FILM MAKERS TRYING TO MAKE A (FAST AND THE FURY) FAST BUCK WITH OUT SHOWING WHAT LOWRIDING IS REALLY ABOUT. TO MANY TIMES THERE'S CLAIMS OF PROMISSES OF FILM MAKERS STATING IN SOME FASHION OF GETTING LOWRIDERS SOME RECOGNITION IN SOME MOVIES BUT COMES OUT MOSTLY IN THE SAME MANNERISM OF GANGS AND VIOLENCE. BUT IN REAL LIFE THEY DON'T OR DON'T WANT TO SEE OR SHOW THE MAJORITY OF THE POSITIVE LOWRIDER SIDE. AND IT'S GETTING {OLD} AND {PLAYED OUT}! :thumbsdown:  :angry:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  :werd:  :yessad:  :nosad:  :nicoderm:  uffin:
> *


THE ONLY THANG I CAN SAY DAWG IS BRAKE OUT YOUR PICKET SIGN.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

CANT WAITE TO SEE THE MOVIE ...I JUSTY WANNA SEE CRIS BURGERS,LIMERT PARK 54TH AND CRENSHAW CRENSHAW AND MANCHESTER CRENSHAW AND JEFFERSON AND OF COURSE "THA BIG INGELWOOD" :biggrin: :biggrin: ALL THAT I HOPE IS IN THE MOVIE BECAUSE THAT IS TRULY CRENSHAW


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Sep 4 2007, 09:51 PM~8716284
> *CANT WAITE TO SEE THE MOVIE ...I JUSTY WANNA SEE CRIS BURGERS,LIMERT PARK 54TH AND CRENSHAW CRENSHAW AND MANCHESTER CRENSHAW AND JEFFERSON AND OF COURSE  "THA BIG INGELWOOD" :biggrin:  :biggrin: ALL THAT I HOPE  IS IN THE MOVIE BECAUSE THAT IS TRULY CRENSHAW
> *


MAN THEY AINT SHOWING THAT SHIT. GET YOURSELF A YOUNG HOGG OR CALI SWANGIN IF YOU WANT THAT.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

LET THIS BE YALL INSPIRATION TO THE NEW MOVIE :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 6 2007, 12:45 PM~8731438
> *LET THIS BE YALL INSPIRATION TO THE NEW MOVIE :biggrin:
> *


I got that movie. Its was ok for a str8 to VHS type flic.


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 5 2007, 04:36 AM~8719001
> *MAN THEY AINT SHOWING THAT SHIT.  GET YOURSELF A YOUNG HOGG OR CALI SWANGIN IF YOU WANT THAT.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NO SHIT HUH


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Still say MACK 10 would be the best for the movie


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Sep 6 2007, 10:45 PM~8736309
> *Still say MACK 10 would be the best for the movie
> *


Mack 10 won't draw a crowd like 50. So he wouldn't be best for the movie. Ice Cube would draw more of a crowd, but even he doesn't have the star power 50 has. Money talks.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 6 2007, 10:43 PM~8734921
> *I got that movie. Its was ok for a str8 to VHS type flic.
> *


NONE OF THEM MUTHAFUCKAS COULD ACT. EVERYBODY IN THE MOVIE ACTING LIKE THEY GOT NUTZ OF STEEL. THEN THE PART WHEN MACK 10 AND HIS HOMIES WENT TO THE STUDIO TO SERVE FAT JOE AND HIS POTNAS WAS RIDICULOUS; EVERYBODY DREW-DOWN BUT NOBODY SQUEEZED :uh:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 7 2007, 03:23 AM~8736900
> *NONE OF THEM MUTHAFUCKAS COULD ACT.  EVERYBODY IN THE MOVIE ACTING LIKE THEY GOT NUTZ OF STEEL.  THEN THE PART WHEN MACK 10 AND HIS HOMIES WENT TO THE STUDIO TO SERVE FAT JOE AND HIS POTNAS WAS RIDICULOUS; EVERYBODY DREW-DOWN BUT NOBODY SQUEEZED :uh:
> *


Thats cause Mack 10 realized it was Fat Joe......the homie that gave him a pass which saved his balls from being castrated. Regardless, no one acts worst than MC EIHT. Over acts everything. Quik is on point.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Its' the first of the month homies (payday/mothers day) cash the checks and come up!

TGIF


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 7 2007, 08:52 AM~8738470
> *Its' the first of the month homies (payday/mothers day) cash the checks and come up!
> 
> TGIF
> *


PLAYERS DO WHAT THEY WANT.......WEENIES DO WHAT THEY CAN.......WHICH ARE YOU?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 7 2007, 09:53 AM~8738482
> *PLAYERS DO WHAT THEY WANT.......WEENIES DO WHAT THEY CAN.......WHICH ARE YOU?
> *


A PLAYER TODAY!!!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 7 2007, 08:59 AM~8738540
> *A PLAYER TODAY!!!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: Get that Foe fixed up and lets roll it Sunday. :cheesy:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 7 2007, 09:48 AM~8738435
> *Thats cause Mack 10 realized it was Fat Joe......the homie that gave him a pass which saved his balls from being castrated. Regardless, no one acts worst than MC EIHT. Over acts everything. Quik is on point.
> *


who got some snaps on the petrol :0 :0 :0 :0  on a side note i think we're rollin out undercover sunday


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 7 2007, 09:48 AM~8738435
> *Thats cause Mack 10 realized it was Fat Joe......the homie that gave him a pass which saved his balls from being castrated. Regardless, no one acts worst than MC EIHT. Over acts everything. Quik is on point.
> *



I havent caught Quik in a movie yet. He might do aiight.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 7 2007, 04:18 AM~8736834
> *Mack 10 won't draw a crowd like 50. So he wouldn't be best for the movie. Ice Cube would draw more of a crowd, but even he doesn't have the star power 50 has. Money talks.
> *


YOUR RIGHT BRO. 50 WOULD DRAW A LARGER CROWD POPULARITY WISE BUT NOT ACTING WISE. AND TRUE MONEY TALKS. BUT IN 50 CASE THE MONEY WON'T BE FOR HIS ACTING SKILLS BUT FOR HIS PRESENCE IN THE MOVIE. ICE CUBE AND 50 ARE STARS IN THE OWN RANKING POSITIONS AS ENTERTAINERS. 50 IS MORE OF A STAR AS A RAPPER BUT CUBE IS MORE OF A EXPERIENCED ACTOR BASED ON MORE MOVIES PERFORMED AND PRODUCED BY HIM THAN 50. PLUS ADD AUTHENTICITY DOES PLAY AN IMPORTANT ROLE IN SOME FILMS AND THIS IS ONE OF THEM REGARDLESS WHO CAN ACT BETTER. IN THIS CASE WE NEED IF THE MOVIE IS WORTH IT THE BEST WEST COAST PERFORMER TO PLAY THE KEY CHARACTER SO IT WON'T LOOK STUPID AND TO FAKE AS IN THE CHARACTERS AUTHENTICITY. NO MATTER HOW GOOD THE PERFORMER ACTING SKILL IS YOU CAN'T IN SOME CASES HIDE OR CHANGE YOUR TRUE STREET CHARACTER/PERSONALITY. IT'S LIKE PUTTING A SQUARE BLOCK INTO A SQUARE HOLE [EAST INTO WEST COAST] IT DON'T FIT. AND THAT'S THE ONE OF THE MOST CRITICAL PART OF THIS MOVIE REGARDLESS OF HOW CHEESY AND STUPID THIS MOVIE SCRIPT IS BEING PRODUCED IT WOULD SHOW SOME COMMON SENSE IF THE PRODUCERS WOULD UTILIZE A REAL WEST COAST PERFORMER THAT HAS A REAL L.A. BACK GROUND THAT STILL DRAWS THE NUMBERS AND FOR THE LONG RUN LIKE ACTOR TYRESE.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 7 2007, 09:08 AM~8738610
> *who got some snaps on the petrol :0 :0 :0 :0  on a side note i think we're rollin out undercover sunday
> *


Well if all is well, I'll be out there too. Would be kinda cool to have as many LIL members show up one Sunday and meet up at the corner store at Imperial and Broadway.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 7 2007, 09:48 AM~8738435
> *Thats cause Mack 10 realized it was Fat Joe......the homie that gave him a pass which saved his balls from being castrated. Regardless, no one acts worst than MC EIHT. Over acts everything. Quik is on point.
> *


PLEASE DON'T SPEAK ON THE SHAW!! YOU'RE FROM CANADA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 7 2007, 10:01 AM~8739015
> *YOUR RIGHT BRO. 50 WOULD DRAW A LARGER CROWD POPULARITY WISE BUT NOT ACTING WISE. AND TRUE MONEY TALKS. BUT IN 50 CASE THE MONEY WON'T BE FOR HIS ACTING SKILLS BUT FOR HIS PRESENCE IN THE MOVIE. ICE CUBE AND 50 ARE STARS IN THE OWN RANKING POSITIONS AS ENTERTAINERS. 50 IS MORE OF A STAR AS A RAPPER BUT CUBE IS MORE OF A EXPERIENCED ACTOR BASED ON MORE MOVIES PERFORMED AND PRODUCED BY HIM THAN 50. PLUS ADD AUTHENTICITY DOES PLAY AN IMPORTANT ROLE IN SOME FILMS AND THIS IS ONE OF THEM REGARDLESS WHO CAN ACT BETTER. IN THIS CASE WE NEED IF THE MOVIE IS WORTH IT THE BEST WEST COAST PERFORMER TO PLAY THE KEY CHARACTER SO IT WON'T LOOK STUPID AND TO FAKE AS IN THE CHARACTERS AUTHENTICITY. NO MATTER HOW GOOD THE PERFORMER ACTING SKILL IS YOU CAN'T IN SOME CASES HIDE OR CHANGE YOUR TRUE STREET CHARACTER/PERSONALITY. IT'S LIKE PUTTING A SQUARE BLOCK INTO A SQUARE HOLE [EAST INTO WEST COAST] IT DON'T FIT. AND THAT'S THE ONE OF THE MOST CRITICAL PART OF THIS MOVIE REGARDLESS OF HOW CHEESY AND STUPID THIS MOVIE SCRIPT IS BEING PRODUCED IT WOULD SHOW SOME COMMON SENSE IF THE PRODUCERS WOULD UTILIZE A REAL WEST COAST PERFORMER THAT HAS A REAL L.A. BACK GROUND THAT STILL DRAWS THE NUMBERS AND FOR THE LONG RUN LIKE ACTOR TYRESE.
> *


I don't really care where the actor is from. Cuba Gooding Jr is from Seattle but did a good job in Boyz N The Hood. I think 50 could do it justice. Life story or not, he was good in Get Rich or Die Tryin. 

As for West Coast artists, its hard to take snoop serious. Although he made a good handicap drug dealer in TD.

Tyrese.........maybe.....perhaps not enough star power for a high budget flic, but maybe.

The Game...........after "Waist Deep".......no thanks.

Asides from Cube, I think you'd just need an actor.

Jamie Foxx is annoying.

Terrance Howard is cool.

I think LL is a good actor IMO (IN 2 Deep). 

Regardless, talent can only be as good as the script allows it to be. If the story line is wack, nothing can be good absent turning off one's brain.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 7 2007, 10:50 AM~8739362
> *PLEASE DON'T SPEAK ON THE SHAW!! YOU'RE FROM CANADA!!!!!!!!
> *


I'm surprised you said "PLEASE" :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 7 2007, 12:01 PM~8739445
> *I'm surprised you said "PLEASE"  :0
> *


VALES VERGA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 7 2007, 12:56 PM~8739417
> *I don't really care where the actor is from. Cuba Gooding Jr is from Seattle but did a good job in Boyz N The Hood. I think 50 could do it justice. Life story or not, he was good in Get Rich or Die Tryin.
> 
> As for West Coast artists, its hard to take snoop serious. Although he made a good handicap drug dealer in TD.
> ...


A PERSON THAT HAS GOOD ACTING ABILITY DOESN'T MEAN THEY CAN ALL PRESENT REAL AUTHENTICITY BUY WAY OF CHARACTER, LANGUAGE, MANNERISM, OR REALIZATION. ON THE SUBJECT OF REALIZATION IS WHERE WE THE {L.A} RIDERS HAVING ISSUES OF SOMEONE ON THE OPPOSITE SIDE OF THE HOOD TRYING TO PORTRAY THE WESTCOAST LOWRIDER LIFESYLE. MOST OF US HAVE MUCH RESPECT FOR IMMATATERS OR WANNA BE'S FOR HIRE TO PORTRAY THE WEST SIDE WHEN THERE FROM THER EAST OR ANY WHERE ELSE. WE BELIEVE IN DO IT RIGHT OR DON'T DO IT AT ALL. IN REALITY TO MOST OF US PUTTING A EAST COAST BRO. TO REPRESENT A WEST COAST LOWRIDER IS UNNATURAL AS BEING GAY. AND AS FAR AS I KNOWN AND SEEN 50's MOVIES HAS BEEN A FLOP WITH NO AWARD BACKING WHAT SO EVER NOT LIKE IT MATTERS. BUT MATTERS 50's MOVIES WERE FLOPS AND DOESN'T ESPECIALLY DESERVES OR EARNED THE RIGHT TO PORTRAY THE WEST COAST LOWRIDING LIFESTYLE. NOW IF HE WANT'S TO DO SOMETHING IN CANADA, NEW YORK, KANSAS OR WHATEVER HE CAN KNOCK HIMSELF OUT MAYBE I'LL CATCH IT ON DVD AFTER IT FLOPS. WE GOT TO KEEP IT REAL. NO SELL OUT EXCEPTIONS ON OUR SIDE. SEE FOR YOU IT'S JUST ENTERTAINMENT AND THAT'S IT. FOR THEE MAJORITY IT'S MORE THAN ENTERTAINMENT. IT'S OUR {L.A.} REPRESENTATION OF OUR PASS TIME LIFESTYLE. :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: :worship: :thumbsup: :biggrin:  uffin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Who remembers when Young Hogg used to give out "ryder" trophys on Crenshaw?


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

i just hope the movie is actually filmed on crenshaw :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 7 2007, 06:02 PM~8741986
> *A PERSON THAT HAS GOOD ACTING ABILITY DOESN'T MEAN THEY CAN ALL PRESENT REAL AUTHENTICITY BUY WAY OF CHARACTER, LANGUAGE, MANNERISM, OR REALIZATION. ON THE SUBJECT OF REALIZATION IS WHERE WE THE {L.A} RIDERS HAVING ISSUES OF SOMEONE ON THE OPPOSITE SIDE OF THE HOOD TRYING TO PORTRAY THE WESTCOAST LOWRIDER LIFESYLE. MOST OF US HAVE MUCH RESPECT FOR IMMATATERS OR WANNA BE'S FOR HIRE TO PORTRAY THE WEST SIDE WHEN THERE FROM THER EAST OR ANY WHERE ELSE. WE BELIEVE IN DO IT RIGHT OR DON'T DO IT AT ALL. IN REALITY TO MOST OF US PUTTING A EAST COAST BRO. TO REPRESENT A WEST COAST LOWRIDER IS UNNATURAL AS BEING GAY. AND AS FAR AS I KNOWN AND SEEN 50's MOVIES HAS BEEN A FLOP WITH NO AWARD BACKING WHAT SO EVER NOT LIKE IT MATTERS. BUT MATTERS 50's MOVIES WERE FLOPS AND DOESN'T ESPECIALLY DESERVES OR EARNED THE RIGHT TO PORTRAY THE WEST COAST LOWRIDING LIFESTYLE. NOW IF HE WANT'S TO DO SOMETHING IN CANADA, NEW YORK, KANSAS OR WHATEVER HE CAN KNOCK HIMSELF OUT MAYBE I'LL CATCH IT ON DVD AFTER IT FLOPS. WE GOT TO KEEP IT REAL. NO SELL OUT EXCEPTIONS ON OUR SIDE. SEE FOR YOU IT'S JUST ENTERTAINMENT AND THAT'S IT. FOR THEE MAJORITY IT'S MORE THAN ENTERTAINMENT. IT'S OUR {L.A.} REPRESENTATION OF OUR PASS TIME LIFESTYLE. :yes:  :werd:  :nicoderm:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:    uffin:
> *



I keep hearing "we"; are you the new voice of LA? :dunno: Well in that case, I sure hope you enjoy your str8 to DVD movie.......cause thats all its going to be worth. Money talks at the end of the day. If you're concerned about authenticity with the actors, you best go and bitch slap the screen writer cause I've never heard of Blacks and Browns fighting over 8 stolen lowriders.


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 8 2007, 12:00 AM~8744332
> * I've never heard of Blacks and Browns fighting over 8 stolen lowriders.
> *


ur sayin that like theres never been a beef between a mexican and a black guy over a stolen lowlow its probly happened.. u dont hear about every lil thing like that on the news


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Playboy206_@Sep 8 2007, 12:43 AM~8744487
> *ur sayin that like theres never been a beef between a mexican and a black guy over a stolen lowlow its probly happened.. u dont hear about every lil thing like that on the news
> *


Nah man, I'm sure a black and mexican have beefed over something as petty as a drumstick and chicken wing. What I'm saying is that I've never heard of racial tension in LA mounting between Blacks and Browns over some stolen lowriders. If thats happened, let it be known. Whole point is that if Jrock and {LA} gonna get picky about who's acting, why not bitch about the fucked up story line first. I guess that story line represents their pass time. :thumbsup: 

Again, I don't give a shit who's acting if the story line is tossed. I'm sure a director is more concerned about profit then pleasing a small audience in respect to all potential ticket sales.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

All I know is the movie will push Lowridin' on the Shaw. Me and FCE will be there.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 8 2007, 09:03 AM~8745607
> *All I know is the movie will push Lowridin' on the Shaw. Me and FCE will be there.
> *


Fa sho. I gotta do some work on the caddy tommorow. Change the injectors and a few other minor things. Hopefully shit don't drag out too late. I picked up the new whip too. :cheesy:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

hope some goodtimes L.A CHAPTER CARS ARE IN THE MOVIE :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

CF, they gonna have another Ride-a-thon again or what?


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 8 2007, 10:14 AM~8745666
> *CF, they gonna have another Ride-a-thon again or what?
> *


I HOPE SO


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

Larenz Tate? :dunno:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 8 2007, 10:14 AM~8745666
> *CF, they gonna have another Ride-a-thon again or what?
> *


 Probably next summer or spring. I have not talked to the NLRA yet. Problem with this is will the city accomodate 300+cars hittin' the shaw at once? If not, we will have to restrict the cruise to 100- cars or less and if we blow it..we run the risk of ruining or credibility with the LAPD.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 8 2007, 10:56 AM~8746103
> *Probably next summer or spring. I have not talked to the NLRA yet. Problem with this is  will the city accomodate 300+cars hittin' the shaw at once? If not, we will have to restrict the cruise to 100- cars or less and if we blow it..we run the risk of ruining or credibility with the LAPD.
> *


I remember the cop telling us that; that the first riders to show up get some sort of decal that permits them to roll in the entourage, the rest gotta meet up elsewhere. That works I think.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 8 2007, 02:00 AM~8744332
> *I keep hearing "we"; are you the new voice of LA? :dunno: Well in that case, I sure hope you enjoy your str8 to DVD movie.......cause thats all its going to be worth. Money talks at the end of the day. If you're concerned about authenticity with the actors, you best go and bitch slap the screen writer cause I've never heard of Blacks and Browns fighting over 8 stolen lowriders.
> *


I AGREE!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 8 2007, 04:00 AM~8744663
> *Nah man, I'm sure a black and mexican have beefed over something as petty as a drumstick and chicken wing. What I'm saying is that I've never heard of racial tension in LA mounting between Blacks and Browns over some stolen lowriders. If thats happened, let it be known. Whole point is that if Jrock and {LA} gonna get picky about who's acting, why not bitch about the fucked up story line first. I guess that story line represents their pass time. :thumbsup:
> 
> Again, I don't give a shit who's acting if the story line is tossed. I'm sure a director is more concerned about profit then pleasing a small audience in respect to all potential ticket sales.
> *


CHECK BACK ON MY EARLIER STATEMENTS AND YOU'LL SEE I BROUGHT UP THE ISSUES OF THE STEREO TYPE SCRIPTS OFTEN WRITTEN ABOUT LOWRIDERS IN FILM. YOU'LL ALSO SEE I FIRST ADDRESSED THE MOVIE SCRIPT FIRST BEFORE THE ADDRESSING OF CHOOSING OF ACTORS IN THE SOON TO BE CHEESY FLICK IF THE SCRIPT IS STILL GOING TO BE AS DESCRIBED AT THE BEGINNING OF THIS POST.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 9 2007, 10:47 AM~8751057
> *CHECK BACK ON MY EARLIER STATEMENTS AND YOU'LL SEE I BROUGHT UP THE ISSUES OF THE STEREO TYPE SCRIPTS OFTEN WRITTEN ABOUT LOWRIDERS IN FILM. YOU'LL ALSO SEE I FIRST ADDRESSED THE MOVIE SCRIPT FIRST BEFORE THE ADDRESSING OF CHOOSING OF ACTORS IN THE SOON TO BE CHEESY FLICK IF THE SCRIPT IS STILL GOING TO BE AS DESCRIBED AT THE BEGINNING OF THIS POST.
> *


FOE SHO MAYNE <----- THATS ACTUALLY THE NAME CF IS GONNA CALL HIS FOE. :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 9 2007, 11:48 AM~8751291
> *FOE SHO MAYNE <----- THATS ACTUALLY THE NAME CF IS GONNA CALL HIS FOE.  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 9 2007, 01:48 PM~8751291
> *FOE SHO MAYNE <----- THATS ACTUALLY THE NAME CF IS GONNA CALL HIS FOE.  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I MIGHT JUST DO THAT.


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

crenshaw dippin :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Sep 10 2007, 06:44 PM~8761530
> *crenshaw dippin :biggrin:
> *


FOE SHO MAYNE :0


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 18 2007, 12:39 AM~8814522
> *FOE SHO MAYNE  :0
> *


was you on the shaw last sunday???....man it was packed in limert park then the maniaco's hopped that regal and shut crenshaw down


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

CF64..I'll be there soon. Jessdogg, Dirt, FCE...we'll meet up somewhere and dip.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Sep 18 2007, 07:47 PM~8821044
> *was you on the shaw last sunday???....man it was packed in limert park then the maniaco's hopped that regal and shut crenshaw down
> *


I wasn't there last Sunday. Doing some maintenance to the caddy right now. If not this upcoming weekend, I'll be out the following weekend. CF says FOE SHO MAYNE is gonna be rolling by then too :0 :0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 18 2007, 09:15 PM~8821637
> *CF64..I'll be there soon. Jessdogg, Dirt, FCE...we'll meet up somewhere and dip.
> *


Hell yeah.....always fun kicking it with the LIL homies. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirt422 (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 18 2007, 11:08 PM~8821975
> *Hell yeah.....always fun kicking it with the LIL homies. :thumbsup:
> *



I'll be there...FCE you better get all the dippin you can in, before your lil one hits the scene :biggrin: 

My water pump went out on me in the '65, I'm gonna go ahead and fix some other things on it once I get under the hood.

CF..we gonna see the '64 in '07 or '08..?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Sep 19 2007, 11:04 AM~8824330
> *I'll be there...FCE you better get all the dippin you can in, before your lil one hits the scene :biggrin:
> 
> My water pump went out on me in the '65, I'm gonna go ahead and fix some other things on it once I get under the hood.
> ...


Sup homie...

I'm almost ready...mostly labor at this point. I'll try for New Years day..if not, very soon after. I'll say sometime during this winter. I'm not gonna let this drag out, I'm making it priority.


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 18 2007, 10:15 PM~8821637
> *CF64..I'll be there soon. Jessdogg, Dirt, FCE...we'll meet up somewhere and dip.
> *


cf dirt fce when you guys see this on the shaw with that goodtimes plaque...come holla at me  















we'll kik up some game


----------



## Dirt422 (Jun 16, 2006)

I'll for sure say sumthin when I see ya!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Sep 19 2007, 07:04 PM~8828130
> *cf dirt fce when you guys see this on the shaw with that goodtimes plaque...come holla at me
> 
> 
> ...


Nice colors...their pattering mine down too. c u soon


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 19 2007, 07:17 PM~8828261
> *Nice colors...their pattering mine down too. c u soon
> *


yeah i wanna see your car


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Sep 19 2007, 07:09 PM~8828176
> *I'll for sure say sumthin when I see ya!
> 
> 
> *


yes ssssiiirrr


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Sep 19 2007, 06:04 PM~8828130
> *cf dirt fce when you guys see this on the shaw with that goodtimes plaque...come holla at me    we'll kik up some game
> *


FOE SHO MAYNE


----------



## Byza (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 8 2007, 04:56 AM~8739417
> *I don't really care where the actor is from. Cuba Gooding Jr is from Seattle but did a good job in Boyz N The Hood. I think 50 could do it justice. Life story or not, he was good in Get Rich or Die Tryin.
> 
> As for West Coast artists, its hard to take snoop serious. Although he made a good handicap drug dealer in TD.
> ...


Does anyone rate Mos Def?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Byza_@Sep 23 2007, 06:02 PM~8854918
> *Does anyone rate Mos Def?
> *


He's a good actor too, but not for this one.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 23 2007, 10:38 PM~8855606
> *He's a good actor too, but not for this one.
> *


HOW ABOUT BALDWIN C SIKES (AKA MONSTER FROM BOYZ N THE HOOD) OR RAY RAY FROM THE MOVIE SOUTH CENTRAL?


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 24 2007, 06:41 AM~8857692
> *HOW ABOUT BALDWIN C SIKES (AKA MONSTER FROM BOYZ N THE HOOD) OR RAY RAY FROM THE MOVIE SOUTH CENTRAL?
> *


wouldnt they be a lil to old for it :0


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 24 2007, 03:34 PM~8860079
> *wouldnt they be a lil to old for it :0
> *


YEAH, BUT THESE GUYS HAVE'NT HAD WORK LATLEY.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Sep 24 2007, 01:12 PM~8860387
> *YEAH, BUT THESE GUYS HAVE'NT HAD WORK LATLEY.
> *


Sympathy work :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

South Central and West L.A. seems like the only consistent place people Lowride (not lowpark) in all of L.A County. Am I wrong?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 26 2007, 02:28 PM~8875758
> *South Central and West L.A. seems like the only consistent place people Lowride (not lowpark) in all of L.A County. Am I wrong?
> *


LOL @ Lowpark. But yeah, you're correct.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

That shows you right there where Lowridin' is at. Everybody just goes to shows and then goes home. :thumbsdown: If thats what it's gonna come to, I won't Lowride anymore man. I know the hood will always keep it on the streets though. I was telling a friend of mine today that I'm thinking of moving back to South Central on the Westside. Thats where the riders, girls, and good food is. Everywhere else seems boring. Might do it for awhile at least.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 26 2007, 04:18 PM~8876376
> *That shows you right there where Lowridin' is at. Everybody just goes to shows and then goes home. :thumbsdown: If thats what it's gonna come to, I won't Lowride anymore man. I know the hood will always keep it on the streets though. I was telling a friend of mine today that I'm thinking of moving back to South Central on the Westside. Thats where the riders, girls, and good food is. Everywhere else seems boring. Might do it for awhile at least.
> *


Nice avatar :cheesy:


----------

